# Silver Star/Silver Meteor combined train (Jan - Oct 2022)



## striker64

MODERATOR NOTE: Due to the number of posts pertaining to the Meteor cancellation and Star/Meteor combination, a new thread was created and posts were moved from a couple of threads to this new one (1/20/22).


I just got a new ticket for 2/23 on train 91 when I was supposed to be on 97. A booking search reveals only 91 is able to be booked that day. Also, I'm scheduled to return on 98 on 2/28, but it too is gone from booking and only 92 shows up - haven't gotten that ticket yet.

So I'm guessing the Meteor is joining the ranks of the cancellations for the next couple months?


----------



## jis

striker64 said:


> I just got a new ticket for 2/23 on train 91 when I was supposed to be on 97. A booking search reveals only 91 is able to be booked that day. Also, I'm scheduled to return on 98 on 2/28, but it too is gone from booking and only 92 shows up - haven't gotten that ticket yet.
> 
> So I'm guessing the Meteor is joining the ranks of the cancellations for the next couple months?


That now appears to be a distinct possibility. We of course await advice from Amtrak before announcing anything for them


----------



## Zack

striker64 said:


> I just got a new ticket for 2/23 on train 91 when I was supposed to be on 97. A booking search reveals only 91 is able to be booked that day. Also, I'm scheduled to return on 98 on 2/28, but it too is gone from booking and only 92 shows up - haven't gotten that ticket yet.
> 
> So I'm guessing the Meteor is joining the ranks of the cancellations for the next couple months?


Looks like starting January 17th 97/98 is not available until at least March 28th. My trip on 98 was just canceled for the 17th.

I plan on rebooking on 92 for Thursday and overnighting in NYC to catch 49 and 5 (hopefully avoiding the disruptions of this winter storm)


----------



## jis

Zack said:


> Looks like starting January 17th 97/98 is not available until at least March 28th. My trip on 98 was just canceled for the 17th.
> 
> I plan on rebooking on 92 for Thursday and overnighting in NYC to catch 49 and 5 (hopefully avoiding the disruptions of this winter storm)


Yes. I verified that 97/98 are not available between 1/17 and 3/27 inclusive.. My reservation on 97 to ALX on 3/26 to attend the RPA Council Meeting has been changed to 92. Just got an update on the e-Ticket. My trip back on the 3/30 by 97 remains unchanged.

The way the Sleeper prices on 91/92 have suddenly dropped suggests that it is getting additional Sleeper(s) during this period.


----------



## Zack

jis said:


> Yes. I verified that 97/98 are not available between 1/17 and 3/27 inclusive.. My reservation on 97 to ALX on 3/26 to attend the RPA Council Meeting has been changed to 92. Just got an update on the e-Ticket. My trip back on the 3/30 by 97 remains unchanged.
> 
> The way the Sleeper prices on 91/92 have suddenly dropped suggests that it is getting additional Sleeper(s) during this period.


I can confirm the additional sleepers. I just rebooked on 92 and my car assignment is 9212, so there will be at least 3.


----------



## Oreius

I just got an email from Amtrak. Apparently they changed my reservation without my knowledge. I was originally going on the Meteor (98) from Kissimmee to Philadelphia in early March. Now, they’ve booked me on the Star (92) which leaves almost 6 hours later than the Meteor. What’s this about??

I tried booking from Kissimmee and only The Star is showing. Weird.


----------



## lordsigma

Yes they are running Star and palmetto daily no meteor. Star will get extra sleepers from meteor.


----------



## Zack

Oreius said:


> I just got an email from Amtrak. Apparently they changed my reservation without my knowledge. I was originally going on the Meteor (98) from Kissimmee to Philadelphia in early March. Now, they’ve booked me on the Star (92) which leaves almost 6 hours later than the Meteor. What’s this about??


97/98 (Silver Meteor) has been canceled through at least March 28th. Only 91/92 (Star) will run during that time.


----------



## Oreius

Are they doing track work between Savannah and Richmond again? Last February, I rode the Meteor down and we putsyed through South Carolina at 25-30 mph much of the time.

I was able to modify the Philadelphia-Elizabethtown portion to Train 655. It’s a good thing I don’t work the following day (Saturday)!!


----------



## Zack

Oreius said:


> Are they doing track work between Savannah and Richmond again? Last February, I rode the Meteor down and we putsyed through South Carolina at 25-30 mph much of the time.
> 
> I was able to modify the Philadelphia-Elizabethtown portion to Train 655. It’s a good thing I don’t work the following day (Saturday)!!


It was mentioned in a RPA email as being one of the trains affected by staffing shortages. Almost all (if not all) other long distance trains are being cut back to 5 days a week rather than daily as well.


----------



## Oreius

Zack said:


> It was mentioned in a RPA email as being one of the trains affected by staffing shortages. Almost all (if not all) other long distance trains are being cut back to 5 days a week rather than daily as well.



I wonder if that means the Star will be the “Star-Lette” again. When I rode 91 down back in September, it only had 2 coaches, 2 sleepers, lounge, diner (for sleepers) and baggage. Normally the Star runs with at least 4 coaches!

I’m assigned Car 9211. On 91, I was in 9110. Any difference?


----------



## Zack

Oreius said:


> I wonder if that means the Star will be the “Star-Lette” again. When I rode 91 down back in September, it only had 2 coaches, 2 sleepers, lounge, diner (for sleepers) and baggage. Normally the Star runs with at least 4 coaches!
> 
> I’m assigned Car 9211. On 91, I was in 9110. Any difference?


It is my understanding that the Star will pick up at least a portion of the Meteor's consist to make up for the lost space. I am on 9212 for my trip that I had to rebook, and the Star usually only has 2 sleepers. This suggests there will be at least 3.

9211 (usually the last sleeper in the consist) is a Viewliner II (the newer cars) on most current trainsets, but with the larger consist it may be different. 9110 is usually a Viewliner I (older).


----------



## jis

Oreius said:


> I wonder if that means the Star will be the “Star-Lette” again. When I rode 91 down back in September, it only had 2 coaches, 2 sleepers, lounge, diner (for sleepers) and baggage. Normally the Star runs with at least 4 coaches!
> 
> I’m assigned Car 9211. On 91, I was in 9110. Any difference?


We have heard from reliable sources within Amtrak that the Star will be running with 5 Coaches and 5 Sleepers. It will be a long train. And yes it will add a stop in Jasup which normally the Meteor stops at but not the Star.


----------



## pennyk

Oreius said:


> I wonder if that means the Star will be the “Star-Lette” again. When I rode 91 down back in September, it only had 2 coaches, 2 sleepers, lounge, diner (for sleepers) and baggage. Normally the Star runs with at least 4 coaches!
> 
> I’m assigned Car 9211. On 91, I was in 9110. Any difference?


It is quite likely that the Star will be a much longer train than it was previously. When It was running with 2 sleepers, the first sleeper was a V1 and the second was a V2. With more than 2 sleepers (possibly 5 sleepers), we will have to see which ones are V1 and V2 and if the consist is consistent.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> We have heard from reliable sources within Amtrak that the Star will be running with 5 Coaches and 5 Sleepers. It will be a long train. And yes it will add a stop in Jasup which normally the Meteor stops at but not the Star.


Sounds like a lot of double spots. Wonder whether the Meteor's Sleepers will just be tacked on behind the Star's sleepers, making the consist VL1, VL2, VL2, VL1, VL2. Also wondering whether another food service car will be added.

When does this go into effect?


----------



## Zack

joelkfla said:


> Sounds like a lot of double spots. Wonder whether the Meteor's Sleepers will just be tacked on behind the Star's sleepers, making the consist VL1, VL2, VL2, VL1, VL2. Also wondering whether another food service car will be added.
> 
> When does this go into effect?


97/98 cancelations start Monday.


----------



## Seaboard92

I will have to make a point to ride this on one of my days off.


----------



## joelkfla

No more connections from FL to CHI. The Star is scheduled to arrive in WAS one hour before the Cap Ltd departs. Requesting ORL to CHI on the website says no same-day connections are available.

The return trip is a 2-hour connection. Ya' pays yer money and ya' takes yer chances.


----------



## Oreius

pennyk said:


> It is quite likely that the Star will be a much longer train than it was previously. When It was running with 2 sleepers, the first sleeper was a V1 and the second was a V2. With more than 2 sleepers (possibly 5 sleepers), we will have to see which ones are V1 and V2 and if the consist is consistent.



So, we’ll have to call it the “Super Star!”


----------



## Oreius

2021 and 2022 have seen a myriad of unusual Amtrak consists: 

1.The “Big Meteor” in February 2021. 6 coaches, 2 baggage cars, 3 sleepers, a diner, and lounge.
2. The “Texas Eaglet” 2 coaches, 1 CCC, two sleepers and one measly engine. Sometimes the “Eaglet” only had one sleeper!
3. The Star-Lette” September 2021–2 coaches, 1 lounge, 1 diner, 2 sleepers, and a baggage.

4. The “Coast Starlite” September 2021–2 sleepers, no baggage, 1 business class, diner, SSL, and 2 coaches.

“And a partridge in a pear tree.”


----------



## glensfallsse

I don't know if this is a knock-on effect from the weather or a staff shortage thing from covid, but I'm traveling ALB to MIA on the Silver Meteor a week from Sunday. In my inbox today was an updated "receipt" for the ticket. When I looked more closely, I noticed that I was now on the earlier Silver Star. Which sucks, due to the food situation. And the fact that I'm a night worker and don't want to start a trip before noon. No explanation, no other notice of the change. If I hadn't checked, I might not have noticed.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

glensfallsse said:


> I don't know if this is a knock-on effect from the weather or a staff shortage thing from covid, but I'm traveling ALB to MIA on the Silver Meteor a week from Sunday. In my inbox today was an updated "receipt" for the ticket. When I looked more closely, I noticed that I was now on the earlier Silver Star. Which sucks, due to the food situation. And the fact that I'm a night worker and don't want to start a trip before noon. No explanation, no other notice of the change. If I hadn't checked, I might not have noticed.


Meteor is cancelled starting on the 17th through end of March.


----------



## glensfallsse

So, a couple of questions. Is the Silver Star not the one with the lesser meal service? If so, why run that instead of the Meteor? Since they pushed me from the Meteor to the Star, why am I being charged the same? Doesn't the Meteor usually cost more because meals are included?


----------



## pennyk

glensfallsse said:


> So, a couple of questions. Is the Silver Star not the one with the lesser meal service? If so, why run that instead of the Meteor? Since they pushed me from the Meteor to the Star, why am I being charged the same? Doesn't the Meteor usually cost more because meals are included?


The Star and the Meteor have the same meal service.


----------



## jis

glensfallsse said:


> So, a couple of questions. Is the Silver Star not the one with the lesser meal service? If so, why run that instead of the Meteor? Since they pushed me from the Meteor to the Star, why am I being charged the same? Doesn't the Meteor usually cost more because meals are included?


Meal service was restored to the Star in mid-2021 at the latest AFAIR. Now the Star and the Meteor have the same meal service and same fare buckets.


----------



## Palmland

jis said:


> Though Atlantic Coast Service to Chicago without overnight at NEC-land apparently will not be possible. I wonder what is the volume of that connected trip.



It would seem the Star’s schedule should be modified for the duration to insure connections at Washington and NYP. 

Too bad if you want to get to Charleston and other SC/NC cities from GA/FL!


----------



## jis

Palmland said:


> It would seem the Star’s schedule should be modified for the duration to insure connections at Washington and NYP.
> 
> Too bad if you want to get to Charleston and other SC/NC cities from GA/FL!


Agreed. A temporary change would make sense - CSX willing of course.

If I had to travel from Charleston, Florence or Fayetteville to FL I would probably take the Palmetto to Rocky Mount and change to the Star there rather than do the switch in Savannah spending the best part of a night there. Inconvenient but not impossible.


----------



## Qapla

glensfallsse said:


> Is the Silver Star not the one with the lesser meal service? If so, why run that instead of the Meteor?




Meal service is the same on both trains.
The cities missed north of Savannah are covered by other trains
The Star goes to Tampa the Meteor doesn't


----------



## lordsigma

The only station that is only served by the Meteor and not by any other trains is Jesup and the Star will be adding that stop during this period.


----------



## jis

Qapla said:


> Meal service is the same on both trains.
> The cities missed north of Savannah are covered by other trains
> The Star goes to Tampa the Meteor doesn't


The Star also serves the Capitals of both Carolinas!


----------



## Sidney

Palmland said:


> It would seem the Star’s schedule should be modified for the duration to insure connections at Washington and NYP.
> 
> Too bad if you want to get to Charleston and other SC/NC cities from GA/FL!


The Palmetto is still running daily. They go to Charleston from Savannah


----------



## striker64

So I still have a return trip on the 98 Meteor on 2/28. I know from a simple booking search that train is no longer running. Was just curious if anyone also had a ticket on the Meteor that hasn't been updated yet. My 2/23 Meteor trip has already been switched to the Star, so I figured my return trip would be modified as well but that hasn't happened yet.

If others are still seeing Meteor tickets, great no problem. I'd really rather not try to call Amtrak right now.


----------



## toddinde

glensfallsse said:


> I don't know if this is a knock-on effect from the weather or a staff shortage thing from covid, but I'm traveling ALB to MIA on the Silver Meteor a week from Sunday. In my inbox today was an updated "receipt" for the ticket. When I looked more closely, I noticed that I was now on the earlier Silver Star. Which sucks, due to the food situation. And the fact that I'm a night worker and don't want to start a trip before noon. No explanation, no other notice of the change. If I hadn't checked, I might not have noticed.


The Silver Meteor is suspended, so the Silver Star is the only game in town. The food service would be the same on both; flex dining.


----------



## Oreius

Now that the Meteor is now off line starting today, we’ll have to wonder if we’ll now see the “Super Star.” Should be interesting to see!


----------



## jis

Oreius said:


> Now that the Meteor is now off line starting today, we’ll have to wonder if we’ll now see the “Super Star.” Should be interesting to see!


How "Super" it is will depend on levels of occupancy over a period I suspect. Just because they are ready to make it Star+Meteor consist, does not mean there will be enough customers to fill all that and there will always be enough OBS crew available. So we'll see.


----------



## Dakota 400

jis said:


> . Just because they are ready to make it Star+Meteor consist,



So, there will now be only one Silver service train between New York and Florida? How is that going to work? Will both Tampa and Miami still be served?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Dakota 400 said:


> So, there will now be only one Silver service train between New York and Florida? How is that going to work? Will both Tampa and Miami still be served?


The Silver Star serves both Tampa & Miami. That's probably why they chose the Star over the Meteor to keep in service.
This is only happening during the temporary schedule changes made due to the staff shortages.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Today's 91 had 3 coaches and 2 sleepers. I've seen on FB that today's 92 has combined the Meteor and Star. I hope to get out tomorrow to catch it (video) on the NEC.


----------



## Dakota 400

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Silver Star serves both Tampa & Miami. That's probably why they chose the Star over the Meteor to keep in service.
> This is only happening during the temporary schedule changes made due to the staff shortages.



Thanks for the explanation. I was off the boards for a couple of days and was surprised to learn that this was happening.


----------



## AFB123

joelkfla said:


> Sounds like a lot of double spots. Wonder whether the Meteor's Sleepers will just be tacked on behind the Star's sleepers, making the consist VL1, VL2, VL2, VL1, VL2. Also wondering whether another food service car will be added.
> 
> When does this go into effect?



Will be curious to hear if anyone can confirm this is indeed the VL order on today’s northbound. We’re on tomorrow’s boarding in Tampa in car 9214, which I assume would mean a 2 if this holds.


----------



## Zack

Here is today's 92 consist:

2 engines
5 coaches
1 cafe
1 diner
5 sleepers: 3 Viewliner II's (9210, 9212, 9214), 2 Viewliner I's (9211, 9213)
1 baggage


----------



## Zack

AFB123 said:


> Will be curious to hear if anyone can confirm this is indeed the VL order on today’s northbound. We’re on tomorrow’s boarding in Tampa in car 9214, which I assume would mean a 2 if this holds.


The sleepers are not quite in that order but 9214 is still a VL2 (at least today), reference above post


----------



## joelkfla

Zack said:


> Here is today's 92 consist:
> 
> 2 engines
> 5 coaches
> 1 cafe
> 1 diner
> 5 sleepers: 3 Viewliner II's (9210, 9212, 9214), 2 Viewliner I's (9211, 9213)
> 1 baggage


So, the sleeper order is II, I, II, I, II. Cars 10 & 11 swapped places from the normal Star. Wonder whether Amtrak swapped all the passengers, too, or just whoever was in the extra Roomette on 10. Otherwise, tough luck for those in the know who selected their car based on the expected model.


----------



## Qapla

Use this time index to see today's Star


----------



## lordsigma

Qapla said:


> Use this time index to see today's Star
> 
> View attachment 26776



And if you look a little earlier in the video from when the Star passed you can see a parent of the year photographing her two little children trespassing standing right on the tracks.


----------



## Oreius

“Here is today's 92 consist:

2 engines
5 coaches
1 cafe
1 diner
5 sleepers: 3 Viewliner II's (9210, 9212, 9214), 2 Viewliner I's (9211, 9213)
1 baggage”


So, it REALLY is the “Super Star!

I wonder if this will be the same consist when I go on 92 in early March. If it is, MAJOR BUMMER! I am in Car 9211!!

I was assigned 9211 automagically by Amtrak, I didn’t specifically choose that car.


----------



## jis

When Amtrak rebooked me from 98 to 92, interestingly they booked me into the same car sequence number and same room. 9810/1 to 9210/1


----------



## Zack

Today's 92 consist:

4 engines
5 coaches
1 cafe
1 diner
5 sleepers: 3 Viewliner II's (9210, 9212, 9214), 2 Viewliner I's (9211, 9213)
1 baggage

Identical consist to yesterday (other than there being 2 additional engines)


----------



## west point

4 engines? Maybe Amtrak thinks Star needs extra power on the SC hills? Probably anticipates at least 1 loco to fail enroute.


----------



## CCC1007

I noticed that the silver meteor is currently moving, am I missing something, or did Amtrak already backtrack on combining the star and meteor?


----------



## glensfallsse

I'm lost on the discussion about Viewliner Is and IIs and what the difference is. I'm on the Silver Star southbound from NYC 1/23 in 9114, and northbound from Miami on 1/27 in 9210. Can anyone tell me what that means?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CCC1007 said:


> I noticed that the silver meteor is currently moving, am I missing something, or did Amtrak already backtrack on combining the star and meteor?


97(18) is the last one till end of March.
98(17) was combined with 92(17).
They may have been positioning sets by running 97 on Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## lordsigma

AmtrakBlue said:


> 97(18) is the last one till end of March.
> 98(17) was combined with 92(17).
> They may have been positioning sets by running 97 on Monday & Tuesday.


Yep they are doing the combining in Hialeah.


----------



## Qapla

glensfallsse said:


> I'm lost on the discussion about Viewliner Is and IIs and what the difference is.


 
The VLI has a toilet in the roomette - the VLII does not. The VLI is the older car - the VLII are new cars


----------



## joelkfla

glensfallsse said:


> I'm lost on the discussion about Viewliner Is and IIs and what the difference is. I'm on the Silver Star southbound from NYC 1/23 in 9114, and northbound from Miami on 1/27 in 9210. Can anyone tell me what that means?





Qapla said:


> The VLI has a toilet in the roomette - the VLII does not. The VLI is the older car - the VLII are new cars


And the VLII's have a few other things, like a sturdier table, more electrical outlets, and sinks that don't shoot water with the force of a jet engine.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

91/97 (19) through Newark, DE


----------



## Amtrak709

I know every single individual has a different take and different feelings about all these recent train annulments due to COVID staffing. Mine is this: for the first time in my 74 years of life: there is no SILVER METEOR for two and a half months. Yes, I know that Silver Meteor has not run various days for lots of reasons; I know it ran only 4 times a week during the original COVID schedule reductions; but I grew up the the Silver Meteor as an SAL/SCL train 57/58; and Amtrak 87/88 + 97/98; and its existence today as 97/98. I am just a little sad.


----------



## pennyk

Trained said:


> Why will my trip be a bit different? Does it have to do with the incident near Lakeland that I just read about? I see the Star has been running very late the past few days.


The Star will be running with a much longer consist. It will also stop in Jesup, GA, where it normally does not stop. On FB, one of the SCAs suggested to go to dinner early because there are 5 sleepers and the diner may be crowded (and/or run out of food). Assuming you are in a sleeper, I would make a reservation to eat at the first dinner seating (before the Tampa and Orlando passengers board). I have had excellent attendants on every recent trip I have taken.


----------



## Trained

pennyk said:


> The Star will be running with a much longer consist. It will also stop in Jesup, GA, where it normally does not stop. On FB, one of the SCAs suggested to go to dinner early because there are 5 sleepers and the diner may be crowded (and/or run out of food). Assuming you are in a sleeper, I would make a reservation to eat at the first dinner seating (before the Tampa and Orlando passengers board). I have had excellent attendants on every recent trip I have taken.


Yes, I’m in a sleeper. But what’s this about dinner seatings? You mean they’re no longer doing the crappy flex dining? This is great news if I’m understanding you correctly.


----------



## pennyk

Trained said:


> Yes, I’m in a sleeper. But what’s this about dinner seatings? You mean they’re no longer doing the crappy flex dining? This is great news if I’m understanding you correctly.


They are still doing flex dining, but they will set a time for you to go to the diner or have your meal delivered. My use of the term "seating" was probably confusing. Sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Trained said:


> Yes, I’m in a sleeper. But what’s this about dinner seatings? You mean they’re no longer doing the crappy flex dining? This is great news if I’m understanding you correctly.


Unfortunately they still have Flex Meals for Sleeper Passengers! Amtrak claims they're improved from the previous offers, but most reviews are mixed as to whether they're worth the High Prices charged for Sleepers!


----------



## Zack

92 has 4 engines again today. I wonder if they experienced problems only running 2 engines when they first combined the consist Monday and decided to run 91/92 with 4 engines for the time being. Either that or they are moving spare locomotives up north.

They are also towing an Amfleet coach and Viewliner I sleeper behind the baggage car today.


----------



## Trained

pennyk said:


> They are still doing flex dining, but they will set a time for you to go to the diner or have your meal delivered. My use of the term "seating" was probably confusing. Sorry.



Does Amtrak have any plans to eventually bring back full service dining? I know they brought it back on the longer trains going out west. Or was flex dining just temporary on those routes due to Covid?


----------



## Zack

Looks like we'll be on the same train! I am on 92 tomorrow to NYP.


----------



## Trained

Oh wow! So we’re both in the same boat…or I mean train.  Are you actually an attendant or a passenger?


----------



## JoshP

So officially 97/98 is out of service as of 6:53pm when 97 finally arrives at MIA.

This is sad.


----------



## pennyk

Trained said:


> Does Amtrak have any plans to eventually bring back full service dining? I know they brought it back on the longer trains going out west. Or was flex dining just temporary on those routes due to Covid?


There was flex dining on the Silvers before COVID. Eventually (maybe), traditional dining will return. I sure hope so.


----------



## Zack

Trained said:


> Oh wow! So we’re both in the same boat…or I mean train.  Are you actually an attendant or a passenger?




Passenger. The titles beneath the names are just forum ranks based on the # of posts you make.


----------



## Trained

Oh ok…thanks for the clarification. Where are you departing from?


----------



## Zack

Trained said:


> Oh ok…thanks for the clarification. Where are you departing from?


Tampa


----------



## Oreius

joelkfla said:


> And the VLII's have a few other things, like a sturdier table, more electrical outlets, and sinks that don't shoot water with the force of a jet engine.



I’m wondering if I can request a room in a VL2 for my March trip on 92. I’ve had four spinal surgeries since 2018–2 last year alone. The VL1s are real “shimmiers” though they don’t shimmy as much as Amfleet 1s. The last two trips were really rough on my back. Given the VL2 is brand new, you wouldn’t expect as much shimmying. I’m now in Car 9211, which according to other posts, is a VL1. What would you suggest?

I do have a physical disability, though I don’t use a wheelchair. I’d hate to get a H Room, though.

Heck, I can even fax my surgical histories to Amtrak to prove I’m not “cheating the system.”


----------



## pennyk

Oreius said:


> I’m wondering if I can request a room in a VL2 for my March trip on 92. I’ve had four spinal surgeries since 2018–2 last year alone. The VL1s are real “shimmiers” though they don’t shimmy as much as Amfleet 1s. The last two trips were really rough on my back. Given the VL2 is brand new, you wouldn’t expect as much shimmying. I’m now in Car 9211, which according to other posts, is a VL1. What would you suggest?


You could phone and request a different car based on the current consist, but there is no guarantee that the consist will remain the same 2 months from now. And of course, there is no guarantee of a smoother ride in a V2. It may help if your room is in the middle of the car (and not above the trucks).


----------



## Oreius

pennyk said:


> You could phone and request a different car based on the current consist, but there is no guarantee that the consist will remain the same 2 months from now. And of course, there is no guarantee of a smoother ride in a V2. It may help if your room is in the middle of the car (and not above the trucks).



I’ve always been in Room B or Roomettes 1 or 2. This trip, I’ll be in Roomette 4.


----------



## Hans627

pennyk said:


> The Star will be running with a much longer consist. It will also stop in Jesup, GA, where it normally does not stop. On FB, one of the SCAs suggested to go to dinner early because there are 5 sleepers and the diner may be crowded (and/or run out of food). Assuming you are in a sleeper, I would make a reservation to eat at the first dinner seating (before the Tampa and Orlando passengers board). I have had excellent attendants on every recent trip I have taken.


Why does the Star have a much longer consist? Is demand that high?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hans627 said:


> Why does the Star have a much longer consist? Is demand that high?


They're combining the cancelled Meteor (till March 28th) with the Star. Therefore, passengers that were scheduled on the Meteor before the temporary cut backs need to be accommodated on the Star.


----------



## Trained

AmtrakBlue said:


> They're combining the cancelled Meteor (till March 28th) with the Star. Therefore, passengers that were scheduled on the Meteor before the temporary cut backs need to be accommodated on the Star.



I was scheduled on the Meteor today and was re-accommodated on the Star.


----------



## joelkfla

Trained said:


> I was scheduled on the Meteor today and was re-accommodated on the Star.


Hi, 

Just out of curiosity: What car number did you have on the Meteor, and what car were you assigned to on the Star, and did you get the same room number? Thx.


----------



## Trained

On the Meteor I was in car 10, room 10. And it stayed the same when I was rebooked on the Star. But I recently decided to splurge and upgraded to a bedroom. So I’m now in car 14. I’m hoping it’s a viewliner II.


----------



## joelkfla

Trained said:


> On the Meteor I was in car 10, room 10. And it stayed the same when I was rebooked on the Star. But I recently decided to splurge and upgraded to a bedroom. So I’m now in car 14. I’m hoping it’s a viewliner II.


Interesting. If that's true for everyone, then Meteor passengers would keep the same car type on the Star. And if Star passengers are being moved from cars 10/11 to 13/14, they would as well.

All of the reports so far have been that car 14 is a VLII, so your hopes are likely to be fulfilled.


----------



## Amtrak709

With 97/98 now annulled for about two and a half months, any clue as to what the normal consist of 91/92 may be. I realize "normal" is the key word here which--with COVID issues--certainly can be an unknown. I fantasize this 15+ car consist like the Silver Meteor used to be in the 1980's and 1990's with combined Miami and Tampa sections combined north of Auburndale FL.


----------



## Zack

AMTRAK709 said:


> With 97/98 now annulled for about two and a half months, any clue as to what the normal consist of 91/92 may be. I realize "normal" is the key word here which--with COVID issues--certainly can be an unknown. I fantasize this 15+ car consist like the Silver Meteor used to be in the 1980's and 1990's with combined Miami and Tampa sections combined north of Auburndale FL.


5 coaches, cafe, diner, 5 sleepers has been the consist for 3 days now on 92.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AMTRAK709 said:


> With 97/98 now annulled for about two and a half months, any clue as to what the normal consist of 91/92 may be. I realize "normal" is the key word here which--with COVID issues--certainly can be an unknown. I fantasize this 15+ car consist like the Silver Meteor used to be in the 1980's and 1990's with combined Miami and Tampa sections combined north of Auburndale FL.


This has been answered already in this thread. Go back a page or two. Also, I posted a video of yesterday's 91 in this thread.


----------



## Trained

My return trip is in car 11 which I think I read is a viewliner 1. If I were to call Amtrak 
would they be able to switch me to a viewliner II? I guess I’m wondering if the reservationists can even tell what type of equipment a particular car is.


----------



## jis

AMTRAK709 said:


> With 97/98 now annulled for about two and a half months, any clue as to what the normal consist of 91/92 may be. I realize "normal" is the key word here which--with COVID issues--certainly can be an unknown. I fantasize this 15+ car consist like the Silver Meteor used to be in the 1980's and 1990's with combined Miami and Tampa sections combined north of Auburndale FL.


Unfortunately you will have to be satisfied with 13 cars in this period through end of March.


----------



## joelkfla

Trained said:


> My return trip is in car 11 which I think I read is a viewliner 1. If I were to call Amtrak
> would they be able to switch me to a viewliner II? I guess I’m wondering if the reservationists can even tell what type of equipment a particular car is.


They can't tell whether a car is VLI or VLII, but they can switch you to a specific car number if space is available. Make sure they are doing a change, not a rebooking, and that the cost will be the same. If they tell you the cost will be higher, ask to speak to a supervisor, who should know how to do it without a cost increase.

BTW, this may have already been said in this thread, but to reinforce, agents at the AGR number tend to be more experienced and knowledgeable than agents on the regular 800 number. The wait time is usually shorter, too. If you haven't already, you can and should sign up for AGR immediately; it can be done onlne and costs nothing.

The sleepers so far have been:

10VLII11VLI12VLII13VLI14VLII


----------



## Zack

Trained said:


> My return trip is in car 11 which I think I read is a viewliner 1. If I were to call Amtrak
> would they be able to switch me to a viewliner II? I guess I’m wondering if the reservationists can even tell what type of equipment a particular car is.


You can call and ask for the 10, 12, or 14 car as it seems those are consistent Viewliner II’s as of right now. Keep in mind you may get an agent who doesn’t know how to switch you without charging the current bucket fare, so you can either ask to talk to a supervisor or call back later and see if get someone who knows how to switch you at no extra cost.


----------



## joelkfla

Trained said:


> My return trip is in car 11 which I think I read is a viewliner 1. If I were to call Amtrak
> would they be able to switch me to a viewliner II? I guess I’m wondering if the reservationists can even tell what type of equipment a particular car is.


Copying my complete reply here, because the Mod moved it while I was still editing it:

They can't tell whether a car is VLI or VLII, but they can switch you to a specific car number if space is available. Make sure they are doing a change, not a rebooking, and that the cost will be the same. If they tell you the cost will be higher, ask to speak to a supervisor, who should know how to do it without a cost increase.

BTW, this may have already been said in this thread, but to reinforce, agents at the AGR number tend to be more experienced and knowledgeable than agents on the regular 800-USA-RAIL number. The wait time is usually shorter, too. If you haven't already, you can and should sign up for AGR immediately; it can be done onlne and costs nothing.

The sleepers so far have been:

10VLII11VLI12VLII13VLI14VLII


----------



## ZiaReba

I have been rebooked on the Silver Star. My trip to FTL is in car 9111 and my return trip is in car 9811. Can anyone tell me which Viewliner I will be in?


----------



## Ryan

Answered here:


joelkfla said:


> Copying my complete reply here, because the Mod moved it while I was still editing it:
> 
> They can't tell whether a car is VLI or VLII, but they can switch you to a specific car number if space is available. Make sure they are doing a change, not a rebooking, and that the cost will be the same. If they tell you the cost will be higher, ask to speak to a supervisor, who should know how to do it without a cost increase.
> 
> BTW, this may have already been said in this thread, but to reinforce, agents at the AGR number tend to be more experienced and knowledgeable than agents on the regular 800-USA-RAIL number. The wait time is usually shorter, too. If you haven't already, you can and should sign up for AGR immediately; it can be done onlne and costs nothing.
> 
> The sleepers so far have been:
> 
> 10VLII11VLI12VLII13VLI14VLII


----------



## Zack

ZiaReba said:


> I have been rebooked on the Silver Star. My trip to FTL is in car 9111 and my return trip is in car 9811. Can anyone tell me which Viewliner I will be in?


We've only seen one of the new 91 consists, but 9111 was a Viewliner I. 9811, assuming they keep the same previous 97/98 consist when the Silver Meteor restarts, is also a Viewliner I.


----------



## Amtrak709

jis said:


> Unfortunately you will have to be satisfied with 13 cars in this period through end of March.


Just for grins and old times sake, at lunch, I went home and checked a VHS video I made in 1986. The Silver Meteor's consist that day north of Auburndale was 18 units=
2 F40 locos, 2 baggage, 4 coaches, 1 lounge, 1 buffet, 1 diner, 3 sleepers, 1 lounge, 3 coaches. Quite a consist.


----------



## Palmland

I wonder if Amtrak will do the sensible thing and increase staff to accommodate the additional sleeper passengers and improve table turnover? Perhaps one LSA to act as a host/steward for managing the seating, additional servers and another ‘cook’.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Palmland said:


> I wonder if Amtrak will do the sensible thing and increase staff to accommodate the additional sleeper passengers and improve table turnover? Perhaps one LSA to act as a host/steward for managing the seating, additional servers and another ‘cook’.


Depends on if they have staff to do that. Don’t forget the reason for the cut backs is staff shortages.


----------



## Trained

I’m on the northbound Star right now in a most comfortable V2 bedroom, car 9214. We’re about to arrive in Tampa. I have to walk through all the other sleepers, (lots of them,) to get to the diner and they’re almost completely empty. I’ve only seen 1 other sleeper passengers but I imagine it will fill up along the way.


----------



## pennyk

Trained said:


> I’m on the northbound Star right now in a most comfortable V2 bedroom, car 9214. We’re about to arrive in Tampa. I have to walk through all the other sleepers, (lots of them,) to get to the diner and they’re almost completely empty. I’ve only seen 1 other sleeper passengers but I imagine it will fill up along the way.


who is your attendant? Are there 5 attendants (one for each car) or fewer?


----------



## Oreius

I got a nice treat. I decided to extend my Florida vacation a couple days. I modified my reservation on 92 with the AGR phone line so I’m going from Tampa to Philadelphia, not Kissimmee. They didn’t charge me extra points—a Roomette was going for 19300 points—I only spent 17K points. So, that’s a bargain.

The gentleman told me Amtrak has been getting a lot of cancellations for the Star. I am in Car 9212, Room 2. He told me the consist has 4 sleepers. I’m wondering if Car 9210 is the “transdorm?”9211-9214 are the “revenue” sleepers.

You figure, 5 coaches with a coach attendant apiece, lounge attendant, 2 or more diner attendants, and the conductor(s), it’d make sense to have a dedicated sleeper for the crew. 

He couldn’t guarantee my car is a VL2, but if others are saying the consists state so, it looks promising..


----------



## Zack

pennyk said:


> who is your attendant? Are there 5 attendants (one for each car) or fewer?


I’m on the same train and from what I can tell there are at least 3. I haven’t seen 9210 or 9211 but there were attendants standing at the 12, 13, and 14 car when I boarded in Tampa.


----------



## OBS

Oreius said:


> I got a nice treat. I decided to extend my Florida vacation a couple days. I modified my reservation on 92 with the AGR phone line so I’m going from Tampa to Philadelphia, not Kissimmee. They didn’t charge me extra points—a Roomette was going for 19300 points—I only spent 17K points. So, that’s a bargain.
> 
> The gentleman told me Amtrak has been getting a lot of cancellations for the Star. I am in Car 9212, Room 2. He told me the consist has 4 sleepers. I’m wondering if Car 9210 is the “transdorm?”9211-9214 are the “revenue” sleepers.
> 
> You figure, 5 coaches with a coach attendant apiece, lounge attendant, 2 or more diner attendants, and the conductor(s), it’d make sense to have a dedicated sleeper for the crew.
> 
> He couldn’t guarantee my car is a VL2, but if others are saying the consists state so, it looks promising..


There is no Transdorm. 5 Coaches will have only two attendants. The Conductors do not have rooms.


----------



## Trained

My attendant’s name is Claudett. She said there are 5 sleepers and they all have attendants.


----------



## Oreius

OBS said:


> There is no Transdorm. 5 Coaches will have only two attendants. The Conductors do not have rooms.



The agent told me 9211, 9212, 9213, 9214 were the available sleepers.

Maybe one sleeper is being taken off?


----------



## pennyk

Trained said:


> My attendant’s name is Claudett. She said there are 5 sleepers and they all have attendants.


Please tell Claudette that Penny says hello. I am assuming that this is the same Claudette that has been around for a while. If she looks at you as if she has no idea who Penny is, then it is not the same Claudette. I am happy to hear that all sleepers have attendants. Enjoy your trip. I will try to listen for you when you pass through Orlando. (I live within a mile from the tracks).


----------



## Trained

pennyk said:


> Please tell Claudette that Penny says hello. I am assuming that this is the same Claudette that has been around for a while. If she looks at you as if she has no idea who Penny is, then it is not the same Claudette. I am happy to hear that all sleepers have attendants. Enjoy your trip. I will try to listen for you when you pass through Orlando. (I live within a mile from the tracks).



Will do! But she just made up my bed and I probably won’t see her again until morning.


----------



## joelkfla

Oreius said:


> The agent told me 9211, 9212, 9213, 9214 were the available sleepers.
> 
> Maybe one sleeper is being taken off?


We'll have to monitor this, as all SuperStar consists up to now have had 5 sleepers. I think the first opportunity to verify online is when 92 passes the Plant City railcam around teatime.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Oreius said:


> The agent told me 9211, 9212, 9213, 9214 were the available sleepers.
> 
> Maybe one sleeper is being taken off?


More likely they haven't sold enough tickets to need the 5th sleeper.


----------



## RebelRider

AmtrakBlue said:


> More likely they haven't sold enough tickets to need the 5th sleeper.



Or the 9210 sleeper is already full and unavailable.


----------



## pennyk

Video of 91 taken from urban trail between WPK and ORL 1/21/22.
Special thanks to Betty who edited my large file that previously would not load. ❤

Edit to add that while outdoors this evening I heard 92 pass through Orlando. So today I either heard or saw all Amtrak trains pass through Orlando.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> Video of 91 taken from urban trail between WPK and ORL 1/21/22.
> Special thanks to Betty who edited my large file that previously would not load. ❤


Wow! That looks like a LD Train from the Golden Years of Passenger Trains!


----------



## McIntyre2K7

I was looking at the rail cam in Plant City (You can view it on the rail cam at 16:43 EST). I could not see the car numbers. 

Todays consist for 92(in order)

2 Engines
Baggage Car
Coach
Coach 
Coach 
Coach
Coach
Cafe
Diner
Sleeper
Sleeper
Sleeper
Sleeper
Sleeper 
Baggage Car


----------



## AmtrakBlue

McIntyre2K7 said:


> I was looking at the rail cam in Plant City (You can view it on the rail cam at 16:43 EST). I could not see the car numbers.
> 
> Todays consist for 92(in order)
> 
> 2 Engines
> Baggage Car
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Cafe
> Diner
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Baggage Car


Which train, 91 or 92? Penny posted a video of 91(20)


----------



## McIntyre2K7

AmtrakBlue said:


> Which train, 91 or 92? Penny posted a video of 91(20)



92 going into Tampa.


----------



## neroden

McIntyre2K7 said:


> I was looking at the rail cam in Plant City (You can view it on the rail cam at 16:43 EST). I could not see the car numbers.
> 
> Todays consist for 92(in order)
> 
> 2 Engines
> Baggage Car
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Cafe
> Diner
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Baggage Car



If the trains ran on time most of the time, I figure there would be enough demand to make many Amtrak trains this long.


----------



## joelkfla

McIntyre2K7 said:


> I was looking at the rail cam in Plant City (You can view it on the rail cam at 16:43 EST). I could not see the car numbers.
> 
> Todays consist for 92(in order)
> 
> 2 Engines
> Baggage Car
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Coach
> Cafe
> Diner
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Sleeper
> Baggage Car


Same sleeper order: 2, 1, 2, 1, 2


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

pennyk said:


> Video of 91 taken from urban trail between WPK and ORL 1/21/22.
> Special thanks to Betty who edited my large file that previously would not load. ❤



Thanks Penny! Great video. A friend of mine is an SCA on the 91 that left NYP this morning.


----------



## OBS

Palmland said:


> I wonder if Amtrak will do the sensible thing and increase staff to accommodate the additional sleeper passengers and improve table turnover? Perhaps one LSA to act as a host/steward for managing the seating, additional servers and another ‘cook’.


Anybody traveling care to comment on this? I am curious also....


----------



## Oreius

OBS said:


> Anybody traveling care to comment on this? I am curious also....



When I rode 91 (“The Star-Lette) in September, there was only one attendant for the two sleepers. One lady working the lounge, and just one young man working the diner. I felt bad for the Diner Attendant; he was always hopping. Probably had one attendant for the 2 coaches, but I didn’t see one.


----------



## Oreius

RebelRider said:


> Or the 9210 sleeper is already full and unavailable.



The train was 20% full according to the booking page on Thursday.I assume that is BOTH Coach and Sleepers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Oreius said:


> The train was 20% full according to the booking page on Thursday.I assume that is BOTH Coach and Sleepers.


I believe the % full is just coach. People booking coach are more concerned about how full the train is than those of us who book private rooms.


----------



## Zack

OBS said:


> Anybody traveling care to comment on this? I am curious also....


From what I could tell from my trip on 92 yesterday there was only one attendant for the dining car, but barely anybody actually sat and ate in the dining car. Most people ate in their rooms..


----------



## Amtrak709

I saw #91 on Virtual Rail cameras in Ashland VA one day this last weekend. Quite a consist!!! I can only wonder about the capacity and staff levels and service.!?
As a 74 year railfan, I find myself having become a little more cynical about Amtrak and its inconsistencies. I will admit to understanding that COVID has changed the "playing field" and my cynicism has been driven more by Crescent operations and NOT the silvers.


----------



## Joe from PA

I found this group when searching to see what happened to the Meteor (97). We take it from Philadelphia to Ft. Lauderdale (and fly home) every March. I have this ritual of watching 97 go through Ashland, VA most evenings at 9:15 pm (if it's on time). I wonder why Amtrak had not gone back to the previous "one train a day" that it had before...97 on Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, and 91 on Fri, Sat, Sun.
Not sure what we will do. We will still take the train since my Amtrak credit card points will cover our two roomette trip (I'm 80 and my wife is 78, so forget bunk beds). My concern is being in the 5th sleeper and making it, rocking and rolling, to the dining car. Also, we did one trip on the 91, but I have no desire to repeat 2 hours of rusty trailer parks and auto body shops as scenery. We may hold off and go on March 30.


----------



## joelkfla

Joe from PA said:


> I found this group when searching to see what happened to the Meteor (97). We take it from Philadelphia to Ft. Lauderdale (and fly home) every March. I have this ritual of watching 97 go through Ashland, VA most evenings at 9:15 pm (if it's on time). I wonder why Amtrak had not gone back to the previous "one train a day" that it had before...97 on Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, and 91 on Fri, Sat, Sun.
> Not sure what we will do. We will still take the train since my Amtrak credit card points will cover our two roomette trip (I'm 80 and my wife is 78, so forget bunk beds). My concern is being in the 5th sleeper and making it, rocking and rolling, to the dining car. Also, we did one trip on the 91, but I have no desire to repeat 2 hours of rusty trailer parks and auto body shops as scenery. We may hold off and go on March 30.


You can make the reservations by phone at Amtrak customer service (or even better, Guest Rewards if you sign up) and request a specific sleeper car, if available. 9110 is next to the diner; 9114 is the furthest. Up to now, 9110, 12, and 14 have been the newer VL II cars, which have no toilet in the Roomettes.


----------



## NYP2NFL01

Oreius said:


> When I rode 91 (“The Star-Lette) in September, there was only one attendant for the two sleepers. One lady working the lounge, and just one young man working the diner. I felt bad for the Diner Attendant; he was always hopping. Probably had one attendant for the 2 coaches, but I didn’t see one.


Our SCA on 91 in September was also working the galley in the Dining Car. I called him a "renaissance man", to which he chuckled!


----------



## Anderson

pennyk said:


> Video of 91 taken from urban trail between WPK and ORL 1/21/22.
> Special thanks to Betty who edited my large file that previously would not load. ❤
> 
> Edit to add that while outdoors this evening I heard 92 pass through Orlando. So today I either heard or saw all Amtrak trains pass through Orlando.


Many thanks!

[By the way, the random presence of a sleeper and a diner up front made me think of the _old _configuration of the Silvers, where IIRC they had sleepers on both ends since the train would be split.]


----------



## Bonser

OBS said:


> Anybody traveling care to comment on this? I am curious also....


As others have reported this is probably a staffing problem. Just not enough to go around.


----------



## jis

Moderator's Note: A number of very interesting posts on various aspects of the history of Atlantic Coast Service was moved from this thread to a new General Discussion of Atlantic Coast Service thread at:






Atlantic Coast Service - General Discussion


MODERATOR NOTE: This new thread was created for facilitating general discussion of Atlantic Coast Service and posts were moved from a couple of threads to this new one (1/27/22). I was looking at the rail cam in Plant City (You can view it on the rail cam at 16:43 EST). I could not see the...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## Joe from PA

Meanwhile...the Star is arriving at Miami 3 hours and 20 minutes late tonight. Things started going down hill at stop #1, Newark, 35 minutes late.


----------



## joelkfla

Yesterday's 92 (28) went thru Ashland a while ago. Only 3 coaches + 4 sleepers. Sleeper consist was VL 2, 1, 2, 1.


----------



## joelkfla

And the same on 92 (29) at Plant City. Maybe this is the new normal.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> And the same on 92 (29) at Plant City. Maybe this is the new normal.


Or a case of supply and demand. No demand for another coach car on these dates, maybe.


----------



## Joe from PA

I booked our trip for Saturday 3/19 to Ft. Lauderdale on the 91 Star for 39,203 points (cash value $1,106.) for 2 roomettes. A single bedroom would have been $1,823. We have been assigned to car 9110.
I was going to wait to leave on 3/30 to get the 97 Meteor, but they may not continue it 'til later.


----------



## Sidney

Joe from PA said:


> I booked our trip for Saturday 3/19 to Ft. Lauderdale on the 91 Star for 39,203 points (cash value $1,106.) for 2 roomettes. A single bedroom would have been $1,823. We have been assigned to car 9110, room * and *.
> I was going to wait to leave on 3/30 to get the 97 Meteor, but they may not continue it 'til later.


Think low bucket for a bedroom on the Star is $1200 plus. That's an awful lot of money for a two day trip and flex food. Why in the world can't traditional dining be restored on that train?


----------



## joelkfla

Joe from PA said:


> I booked our trip for Saturday 3/19 to Ft. Lauderdale on the 91 Star for 39,203 points (cash value $1,106.) for 2 roomettes. A single bedroom would have been $1,823. We have been assigned to car 9110, room * and *.
> I was going to wait to leave on 3/30 to get the 97 Meteor, but they may not continue it 'til later.


For the past 2 weeks, car 9110 has been a new VL II sleeper. VL II Roomettes have sinks but no toilets. The lineup of cars could change at any time.


----------



## IndyLions

I am booked on this train in March, and then again in May. I guess I shall see firsthand if the combined train lasts into May or not. In both cases, I’m having to spend the night in DC because of no same-day connections with the Cardinal.

In 2020, we transferred same day Card-Meteor in Richmond southbound, and same day Meteor-Card in DC northbound.

I am booked in the 12 car in March, and in the 10 car in May. I’ll be watching closely to see if the current VL2 order in the consist is maintained throughout. Seems like the 12 car has been consistently VL2 since they were rolled out.


----------



## jis

IndyLions said:


> I am booked in the 12 car in March, and in the 10 car in May. I’ll be watching closely to see if the current VL2 order in the consist is maintained throughout. Seems like the 12 car has been consistently VL2 since they were rolled out.


Yes. Even numbered cars have been VL2 and odd numbered cars VL1

I have a ticket on 98 of March 30th, and Amtrak has not touched that one yet. But of course we'll see. As they say, it is all an emergent situation.


----------



## joelkfla

Seems like Amtrak has been moving cars out of Miami. The past few days, 92 has had an extra car directly behind the engines: a baggage car, a coach, sleepers on 2 occasions. Meanwhile, 91 has been coming south with just 3 coaches & 4 sleepers.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

IndyLions said:


> In 2020, we transferred same day Card-Meteor in Richmond southbound


Via the Thruway connection at Charlottesville?


----------



## IndyLions

Yes. The James River bus was fine. About an hour’s ride, maybe 90 minutes. 

Hanging out in the station didn’t sound like fun for five hours (although I’ve done it many times other stations), so I splurged and used some hotel points to get a hotel room for those hours.

A little extravagant, but it was nice to have a rest, a shower, and to start fresh on the Meteor that evening.

The cab back-and-forth from the station to the hotel was convenient and easy. Finding an Uber ride to dinner turned out to be impossible though.

So if you end up doing something similar as we did, I would recommend food delivery to the hotel or walking to a nearby restaurant. There was a Bob Evans and a barbecue place pretty close to the hotel. In retrospect we should’ve gone to one of those.

Instead, we decided to hoof it about a mile to a seafood restaurant. The sidewalks in that part of suburban Richmond are atrocious - I wouldn’t do it again..

For those more sensible and/or with a tighter budget hanging out in the station for 5 hours, there were several fast food restaurants within walking distance (Wendy’s, McDonald’s, Dunkin) but I didn’t happen to notice any sit down restaurants close to the station.


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: Reminder: The intent of this thread is to discuss the consist, operations, challenges of operations with fewer staff than was used in the past, position of VL-IIs, ridership and any changes in operation of this train. Discussion of fares charged by Amtrak and cruise lines or by RZD in Russia are not within the scope of this thread. So this is a request to please stay within the scope of the thread. Travelogues should be posted in the Travelogue thread. Thank you.


----------



## Palmland

91 in Florida today had 3 coaches and 4 sleepers . That’s one less of each than when the trains were separate and I guess is the new norm. No doubt the loss of connections to Capitol and LSL is a factor.

Hope Amtrak is using this time to refurbish equipment and make progress on training new hires.


----------



## pennyk

Here is a video of 91 passing through Orlando today. (91/5)
Although Orlando is now a quiet zone, I heard a horn. I think I counted 3 coaches and 4 sleepers.


----------



## joelkfla

pennyk said:


> Here is a video of 91 passing through Orlando today. (91/5)
> Although Orlando is now a quiet zone, I heard a horn. I think I counted 3 coaches and 4 sleepers.


The consist has consistently been 3+4 for the past couple of weeks, except for apparent northbound equipment moves being inserted behind the loco.


----------



## VentureForth

joelkfla said:


> The consist has consistently been 3+4 for the past couple of weeks, except for apparent northbound equipment moves being inserted behind the loco.


Isn't that basically a Silver Meteor consist? Is there a cafe car and diner in the consist, or literally just 3 coaches and 4 sleepers?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

VentureForth said:


> Isn't that basically a Silver Meteor consist? Is there a cafe car and diner in the consist, or literally just 3 coaches and 4 sleepers?


Yes, there's a cafe and diner. See Penny's post with video. Coaches and sleepers are just 1 short each of total combined Star/Meteor. Most likely due to demand.


----------



## joelkfla

VentureForth said:


> Isn't that basically a Silver Meteor consist? Is there a cafe car and diner in the consist, or literally just 3 coaches and 4 sleepers?


Not sure about coaches, but before being merged the Meteor was running with 3 sleepers (VL II, I, II) and the Star with 2 (VLI, II). The first week or 2 after they were combined, the "SuperStar" was running 5 coaches & 5 sleepers, so 5 was probably the total number of coaches between them before that. I do remember there being at least 2 coaches on the Star.


----------



## VentureForth

I never expected that one train would need the capacity of both trains combined. So it does seem like they ran the "Super Star" just to rotate equipment North for maintenance. It would be nice to have ONLY VL2 sleepers on the currently operating Star.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Palmland said:


> 91 in Florida today had 3 coaches and 4 sleepers . That’s one less of each than when the trains were separate and I guess is the new norm. No doubt the loss of connections to Capitol and LSL is a factor.
> 
> Hope Amtrak is using this time to refurbish equipment and make progress on training new hires.


 Doubtful


----------



## silver sagitarius

Taking the 91 down to ORL from NYP on March 18th, on car 9111. 
Also, taking the 92 back to NYP on March 26th, on car 9213.
I fully expect to get a VL1 both ways.


----------



## Dixie

Hello from the Silver Star 92 today. We have 3 coaches and 4 sleepers, which alternate new/old/new/old with the Santee River and Portage River 

Of note also, the FTL station hours have been adjusted due to the schedule change. Rather than opening at 8:20a, station now opens at 11:30a and closes at 6:45p. We had to sit in the rain (on a bench under the covered platform) waiting it out. But it was fine. A little chilly, but fine.


----------



## joelkfla

92 (14) and (15) are back up to 4 coaches + 5 sleepers. Sleeper order is VL 2, 1, 2, 1, 2.


----------



## jiml

Noted Tampa-area videographer Danny Harmon takes an in-depth look at the back-up move of the "Super Star":


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Great video


----------



## Traker781

I just received my revised eticket this morning now switched to the Silver Star for an 11:02 am departure. I'm so upset by this because my train from Boston doesn't arrive in NYP until 10:47 am. I booked the BOS-NYP separately to give us more time for connection and it also affects our trip home. Now we will need 2 nights in NY and since I purchased the Acela tickets during a promotion I will now also have to pay more to change them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Traker781 said:


> I just received my revised eticket this morning now switched to the Silver Star for an 11:02 am departure. I'm so upset by this because my train from Boston doesn't arrive in NYP until 10:47 am. I booked the BOS-NYP separately to give us more time for connection. I don't know what I"m going to do now?


They will most likely hold 91 for you if your BOS-NYP train is running late. They could also put you on the next regional to WAS to catch up with 91 since 91 has to change engines in WAS.


----------



## NYP2NFL01

Just received an updated reservation, changing my Silver Meteor train on May 12th to the Silver Star from Kissimmee, FL to New York-Penn.
My room is now 9214, Room B. Hopefully this means I will get a VLII since the even-numbered cars are usually VLIIs - no guarantees with Amtrak.
So, the "Super Star" will continue past March 27th!


----------



## jis

NYP2NFL01 said:


> So, the "Super Star" will continue past March 27th!


Yes. Upto Memorial Day apparently.


----------



## joelkfla

Traker781 said:


> I just received my revised eticket this morning now switched to the Silver Star for an 11:02 am departure. I'm so upset by this because my train from Boston doesn't arrive in NYP until 10:47 am. I booked the BOS-NYP separately to give us more time for connection. I don't know what I"m going to do now?



Sign up for Amtrak Guest Rewards on the website if you're not already signed up.
Call the AGR phone number with your AGR number and reservation numbers handy and inform the agent of your situation.
The reason to sign up for AGR first is that agents at the AGR phone number tend to be more experienced than those at the public number. The wait time on hold is often shorter, as well.


----------



## Traker781

joelkfla said:


> Sign up for Amtrak Guest Rewards on the website if you're not already signed up.
> Call the AGR phone number with your AGR number and reservation numbers handy and inform the agent of your situation.
> The reason to sign up for AGR first is that agents at the AGR phone number tend to be more experienced than those at the public number. The wait time on hold is often shorter, as well.



Thank you. I can change the BOS-NYP and NYP-BOS segments myself since there are no change fees up until 4/30. I don't know what they could do for me at this point because it's all about changing NEC connections dates and times. It also adds more expense since I will need overnights in NY both ways.


----------



## joelkfla

Traker781 said:


> Thank you. I can change the BOS-NYP and NYP-BOS segments myself since there are no change fees up until 4/30. I don't know what they could do for me at this point because it's all about changing NEC connections dates and times. It also adds more expense since I will need overnights in NY both ways.


They might be able to guarantee the connection. Then you'd be assured of one of the options @AmtrakBlue mentioned or some other mitigation. If fares have increased since you originally booked, they could also rebook you at the original fare.


----------



## RebelRider

Traker781 said:


> I just received my revised eticket this morning now switched to the Silver Star for an 11:02 am departure. I'm so upset by this because my train from Boston doesn't arrive in NYP until 10:47 am. I booked the BOS-NYP separately to give us more time for connection and it also affects our trip home. Now we will need 2 nights in NY and since I purchased the Acela tickets during a promotion I will now also have to pay more to change them.



Call and see if they will change you to a different Acela at no charge. Even though it is on a separate reservation, I would considered that "logical trip" and thus price protected due to the schedule change. Use the term logical trip, too, when speaking with them.


----------



## Traker781

RebelRider said:


> Call and see if they will change you to a different Acela at no charge. Even though it is on a separate reservation, I would considered that "logical trip" and thus price protected due to the schedule change. Use the term logical trip, too, when speaking with them.


The first Acela is 5:05 am and I really didn't want to do that early train. The real issue may be the trip back because the Silver Star doesn't arrive in NYP until 7:10P and the last NEC train of the evening leaves around 7:50P and knowing how notoriously late the Silver Line is, I don't feel too comfortable taking that risk. We just may end up driving instead.


----------



## RPC

Heading north you could change at WAS instead of NYP; due to the engine change and faster NEC train speeds the connection opens up to an hour there. (Of course you miss supper and your sleeper WAS-NYP>)


----------



## joelkfla

RPC said:


> Heading north you could change at WAS instead of NYP; due to the engine change and faster NEC train speeds the connection opens up to an hour there. (Of course you miss supper and your sleeper WAS-NYP>)


I think it's more like 50 minutes, only about 10 minutes more than at NYP. It's not a guaranteed connection, and Train 92 has been more than 45 minutes late into WAS on 12 out of the last 30 days.


----------



## trimetbusfan

Traker781 said:


> I just received my revised eticket this morning now switched to the Silver Star for an 11:02 am departure. I'm so upset by this because my train from Boston doesn't arrive in NYP until 10:47 am. I booked the BOS-NYP separately to give us more time for connection and it also affects our trip home. Now we will need 2 nights in NY and since I purchased the Acela tickets during a promotion I will now also have to pay more to change them.


Call them, they can usually re-accomidate you and still get the promo deal.


----------



## pennyk

NYP2NFL01 said:


> Hopefully this means I will get a VLII since the even-numbered cars are usually VLIIs - no guarantees with Amtrak.



Does anyone know if this is still the case on the Silver Star that the even numbered cars are Viewliner IIs and odd cars are ones?


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> Does anyone know if this is still the case on the Silver Star that the even numbered cars are Viewliner IIs and odd cars are ones?


Go for a short walk and let us know what you see


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> Go for a short walk and let us know what you see


Yes, I know I could do that, but it is hot outside and the times are not convenient.


----------



## joelkfla

pennyk said:


> Does anyone know if this is still the case on the Silver Star that the even numbered cars are Viewliner IIs and odd cars are ones?


I've been tracking them every day on YouTube, and the sequence of sleepers has been 2-1-2-1-2 every day. So assuming the numbering still starts at xx10, yes, it is still true.

BTW, yesterday's truncated 92 had 6 coaches -- the 1st time I've seen more than 5. I don't know whether they were all in use, as sometimes they stick a random car behind the engines for an equipment move.


----------



## Joe from PA

So far, the Star going through the Ashland, VA live-cam that I have seen had 5 sleepers. Cars 1,3, and 5 are V2.


----------



## joelkfla

Joe from PA said:


> So far, the Star going through the Ashland, VA live-cam that I have seen had 5 sleepers. Cars 1,3, and 5 are V2.


Cars 1,3, and 5 are actually cars 0, 2, and 4.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Cars 1,3, and 5 are actually cars 0, 2, and 4.


or 10, 12, and 14 as the case may be . Prepend the train number to get the actual car number. So on train 91 they are 9110, 9112 and 9114 for example.


----------



## joelkfla

Train 91(10) has an ancient-looking maroon car labeled "FRA Office of Safety" behind the engines.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Train 91(10) has an ancient-looking maroon car labeled "FRA Office of Safety" behind the engines.


----------



## pennyk

From what I just saw when 91(19) passed through Orlando 2+ hours late, the consist has not changed. Although Orlando is now a quiet zone, there were people near and on the tracks not too far from where I was standing, so the horn was blown. 
I was able to get a video of the train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

And here’s 91(20)


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> And here’s 91(20)



Wow, interesting to compare the speed at which it traveled through Newark, DE (with electric engine) and the speed through Orlando (with diesel engines).


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> Wow, interesting to compare the speed at which it traveled through Newark, DE (with electric engine) and the speed through Orlando (with diesel engines).


I was thinking the same thing. 
My train is faster than your train!


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> Wow, interesting to compare the speed at which it traveled through Newark, DE (with electric engine) and the speed through Orlando (with diesel engines).


Orlando has pretty serious PSRs throughout the city, so the slower speed is not really due to diesel engines.

On the NEC of course it is most likely doing 110mph, which it is restricted to due to the presence of the Viewliner I cars in the consist.


----------



## pennyk

AmtrakBlue said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> My train is faster than your train!


But it is easier to count the cars in my video.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> Orlando has pretty serious PSRs throughout the city, so the slower speed is not really due to diesel engines.


Not in Commonly Used Abbreviations and Terms.

Permanent Speed Restrictions?


----------



## Cal

jis said:


> Orlando has pretty serious PSRs throughout the city, so the slower speed is not really due to diesel engines.


What are PSR's?

Also, I wonder how speeds could increase if we upgraded straight sections of track to allow for higher speeds, I feel like there's a lot of places where trains could be going faster but aren't.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Not in Commonly Used Abbreviations and Terms.
> 
> Permanent Speed Restrictions?


Yep. Look in the Abbreviations again 


Cal said:


> What are PSR's?
> 
> Also, I wonder how speeds could increase if we upgraded straight sections of track to allow for higher speeds, I feel like there's a lot of places where trains could be going faster but aren't.


Who be the we? Someone will have to pay SunRail to raise speed limits on anything in their territory beyond what they need. They barely keep their nose above financial ruin level at present.

The story is pretty much the same with most host freight railroads, except that they are in much better financial shape usually than SunRail.


----------



## Cal

jis said:


> Yep. Look in the Abbreviations again
> 
> Who be the we? Someone will have to pay SunRail to raise speed limits on anything in their territory beyond what they need. They barely keep their nose above financial ruin level at present.
> 
> The story is pretty much the same with most host freight railroads, except that they are in much better financial shape usually than SunRail.


True, poor wording on my part. I wish that railroads could could upgrade tracks.* I understand why it doesn't happen, but I can dream...


----------



## west point

Maybe time to do the same thing that Capital corridor does to keep higher speeds??


----------



## Cal

west point said:


> Maybe time to do the same thing that Capital corridor does to keep higher speeds??


Which is?


----------



## west point

Cal said:


> Which is?


Pays extra to have UP surface the tracks to maintain higher speeds than those required for freight trains.


----------



## Cal

west point said:


> Pays extra to have UP surface the tracks to maintain higher speeds than those required for freight trains.


Ah, okay. I think that's probably worth it for corridor services, but probably not long distance services.


----------



## joelkfla

west point said:


> Pays extra to have UP surface the tracks to maintain higher speeds than those required for freight trains.


The tracks are owned by the state of FL, and they're only used by SunRail, plus 4 Amtraks a day (non-COVID) and probably a couple of local freights. There's no compelling reason to upgrade.


----------



## danasgoodstuff

Should I have gotten notice if this affects my already booked trips DC to ORL and back; and if not, how do I check?


----------



## joelkfla

danasgoodstuff said:


> Should I have gotten notice if this affects my already booked trips DC to ORL and back; and if not, how do I check?


Just put the same stations and dates into the booking page duplicating what you've already got, to see if anything has changed. If it doesn't look right, phone.


----------



## Joe from PA

We were on 91 on 3/19-20. We were 2 hours late for most of the trip. The highlights of the trip was having the best Red Cap ever in Philadelphia named Charles, and a wonderful car attendant (sorry, no name gotten) on sleeper #9110. Thank you both! Yes, they got big tips from me.


----------



## danasgoodstuff

joelkfla said:


> Just put the same stations and dates into the booking page duplicating what you've already got, to see if anything has changed. If it doesn't look right, phone.


I did this and I look fine, 91 going south and 98 going north, IIRC


----------



## joelkfla

Different consist on today's 91(31) out of NYP:

Sleeper 9102 was a VL II instead of a VL I, so 4 VL II's + just 1 VL I.

There was a VL I sleeper deadheading behind the engine, but there was also one on 92(29), so it was probably unrelated to the extra VL II in revenue service.

It's viewable on the Ashland railcam @ 17:23 EDT for 12 hours, or tomorrow afternoon on the Plant City railcam.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Sleeper 9102 was a VL II instead of a VL I, so 4 VL II's + just 1 VL I.


Minor nit.... 9112, not 9102.

I just came back from Alexandria on 91(30) in 9113/1. Trip back from the RPA Spring meeting.

I must say that finally CSX has done an excellent job with its track. It is now in superb condition.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> Minor nit.... 9112, not 9102.
> 
> I just came back from Alexandria on 91(30) in 9113/1. Trip back from the RPA Spring meeting.
> 
> I must say that finally CSX has done an excellent job with its track. It is now in superb condition.


Actually, it would have been 9111.  I should've just said "the 2nd sleeper" and not confused myself.


----------



## amtraknewbie22

Hi all! I am taking the now Super Star (previously booked on the Meteor) next week from WAS to FTL. Have the trains been super late arriving to FL? I took this trip last year but it was pretty much on time. This is also the first time I will be in a roommette car 9113. I'm guessing that's a viewliner I based on previous threads ?


----------



## jis

amtraknewbie22 said:


> Hi all! I am taking the now Super Star (previously booked on the Meteor) next week from WAS to FTL. Have the trains been super late arriving to FL? I took this trip last year but it was pretty much on time. This is also the first time I will be in a roommette car 9113. I'm guessing that's a viewliner I based on previous threads ?


I came back to FL on it arriving Orlando last Thursday. It was about an hour late.


----------



## amtraknewbie22

jis said:


> I came back to FL on it arriving Orlando last Thursday. It was about an hour late.



Thanks. I guess that's not too bad since it was already arriving late if it were on time. Either way I'm excited to go!


----------



## joelkfla

amtraknewbie22 said:


> Hi all! I am taking the now Super Star (previously booked on the Meteor) next week from WAS to FTL. Have the trains been super late arriving to FL? I took this trip last year but it was pretty much on time. This is also the first time I will be in a roommette car 9113. I'm guessing that's a viewliner I based on previous threads ?


A member has created a tool he calls ASMAD that stores all departure times and allows you to search them and create various displays. Here's a display of the southbound Silver Star's departure delays at FTL over the past 31 days:





ASMAD - Amtrak Status Maps Archive Database - Train History Search


ASMAD - Amtrak Status Maps History and Archive



juckins.net




Average Dp delay: 1 hour and 31 minutes late
Median Dp delay: 1 hour and 9 minutes late

And, yes, sleeper 9113 has been a VL I, but sometimes they will substitute a VL II if a VL I is not available.


----------



## NYP2NFL01

I don't know if this post should be in this forum. If not, feel free to move it. I've noticed that 91 and 92 always seems to lose time between Denmark, SC and Savannah, GA. Does anyone know why this is so?


----------



## Joe from PA

We came down to Ft. Lauderdale leaving on 3/19. It arrived 1 hour late. On 4/2-4 we were booked to take 92/91 from Ft. Lauderdale to Orlando and back. We cancelled, and drove the 2 hours and 45 minutes. Turns out that 91 got into Ft. Lauderdale last night 3 hours late. Tomorrow we fly home.


----------



## finleyd

I'm scheduled in car 9110 and 9210, with the combination of Silver Meteror are these the Viewliner 1 or 2 cars. I actually prefer the toilet in the room.


----------



## jis

finleyd said:


> I'm scheduled in car 9110 and 9210, with the combination of Silver Meteror are these the Viewliner 1 or 2 cars. I actually prefer the toilet in the room.


The 10, 12 and 14 cars are Viewliner II. 11 and 13 are Viewliner I. That is usually the case. There have been occasional runs where one of the Viewliner Is was substituted by a Viewliner II.


----------



## joelkfla

Why does the 3rd coach on today's 91 have a dark-colored roof? The car number looks like 25027.


----------



## west point

Dark roof == hotter in summer and colder in winter.


----------



## railbuck

It's part of the new livery.


----------



## joutback

Hi I am a new member from Florida . I use to live in ct and took train 97:98 2-3 times a year to fla for 18 years or more 

i made reservation in jan for train 97 and 98 for a trip this aug from fla to ct and back 

saturday i called to move date up a week only to be told they remived trains 97/98 from service and never called me or emailed me 

now there is no connecting trains from train91/92 NY to t ct on weekdays
the 91/92 train takes 7 hours longer then97/98
there is no dining car 9n 91/92
and no help for disabled passengers in new haven if i do get the one connection on a weeekendtrain91/92 (if train from fla is late to ny i have to sleep in oenn station till the next morning
and going from new haven ct to oenn to catch 91/92 for refurn trip no early amtrak train so id either have to get an acela and hope no delays or get to washington

very poor decison on amtraks part and I am hoping some one here can help me figure out a way to get them to reverse this decison before august and get me back o train 97/98


----------



## jruff001

jis said:


> Yes. Upto Memorial Day apparently.


Does anyone have an update on how long the combined Star / Meteor will last? I am interested in booking a trip in mid-June but the website is still only showing 91/92 through the dates I want to travel. Which is fine, but I don't want to try to book a VL2 based on that info only to have the consist change if 97/98 are coming back before then. Or should I just go with what is on the website and assume no 97/98 by then.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Meteor is now suspended up to mid September


----------



## jruff001

AmtrakBlue said:


> Meteor is now suspended up to mid September


Thank you!


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan

They should just extend the Palmetto to Miami in the meantime.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> They should just extend the Palmetto to Miami in the meantime.


It would require one or more T&E crews to be qualified on the route south of Savannah. And a sleeper & OBS for the sleeper. Seems to me that if they have all of that they’d be running the Meteor.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan

AmtrakBlue said:


> It would require one or more T&E crews to be qualified on the route south of Savannah. And a sleeper & OBS for the sleeper. Seems to me that if they have all of that they’d be running the Meteor.



If they have the man power but not the sleepers, forget the sleepers. I'd rather a second train to Florida than no train.


----------



## jis

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> If they have the man power but not the sleepers, forget the sleepers. I'd rather a second train to Florida than no train.


The reason that the Meteor is cancelled is lack of manpower. If there was manpower to run the Palmetto, never mind that there is no rolling stock for the additional consists, then they could simply run the Meteor for which there is rolling stock available which is currently running in the Star.


----------



## pennyk

I have just heard from a friend, who is an Amtrak employee, who is friends with Amtrak employees in the Miami crew base, that when the Meteor returns northbound on September 11th, traditional dining will also return. 

Please keep in mind that this is hearsay and not official, but I think it is very good news for my October trip on the Meteor. 
FYI, my friend said it was OK to post here.


----------



## chrsjrcj

Good news if that pans out. I did see a job opening for a chef in Miami a few weeks ago, so I assume they expect to fill the needed positions by then.


----------



## Joe from PA

pennyk said:


> when the Meteor returns northbound on September 11th, traditional dining will also return.
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is hearsay and not official



If that comes about, we will be on the Meteor next March. If not, American Airlines.


----------



## pennyk

joutback said:


> Hi I am a new member from Florida . I use to live in ct and took train 97:98 2-3 times a year to fla for 18 years or more
> 
> i made reservation in jan for train 97 and 98 for a trip this aug from fla to ct and back
> 
> saturday i called to move date up a week only to be told they remived trains 97/98 from service and never called me or emailed me
> 
> now there is no connecting trains from train91/92 NY to t ct on weekdays
> the 91/92 train takes 7 hours longer then97/98
> there is no dining car 9n 91/92
> and no help for disabled passengers in new haven if i do get the one connection on a weeekendtrain91/92 (if train from fla is late to ny i have to sleep in oenn station till the next morning
> and going from new haven ct to oenn to catch 91/92 for refurn trip no early amtrak train so id either have to get an acela and hope no delays or get to washington
> 
> very poor decison on amtraks part and I am hoping some one here can help me figure out a way to get them to reverse this decison before august and get me back o train 97/98


Welcome to AU. From everything I have read and heard, the Silver Meteor will not be returning until September at the earliest. 
Hopefully, someone could help you with connections to and from New Haven, CT.
I do not think any AU member has the ability to get Amtrak to reverse their decision to combine the Silvers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joutback said:


> Hi I am a new member from Florida . I use to live in ct and took train 97:98 2-3 times a year to fla for 18 years or more
> 
> i made reservation in jan for train 97 and 98 for a trip this aug from fla to ct and back
> 
> saturday i called to move date up a week only to be told they remived trains 97/98 from service and never called me or emailed me
> 
> now there is no connecting trains from train91/92 NY to t ct on weekdays
> the 91/92 train takes 7 hours longer then97/98
> there is no dining car 9n 91/92
> and no help for disabled passengers in new haven if i do get the one connection on a weeekendtrain91/92 (if train from fla is late to ny i have to sleep in oenn station till the next morning
> and going from new haven ct to oenn to catch 91/92 for refurn trip no early amtrak train so id either have to get an acela and hope no delays or get to washington
> 
> very poor decison on amtraks part and I am hoping some one here can help me figure out a way to get them to reverse this decison before august and get me back o train 97/98


Amtrak has been making these cutback decisions due to staff shortages (due to COVID). They are apparently short on number of engineers and conductors needed to run the Meteor's route and it takes months to hire and train new engineers and conductors. They are doing the best they can, just like other transportation and other industries, to fill in their staff shortages.


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> Amtrak has been making these cutback decisions due to staff shortages (due to COVID). They are apparently short on number of engineers and conductors needed to run the Meteor's route and it takes months to hire and train new engineers and conductors. They are doing the best they can, just like other transportation and other industries, to fill in their staff shortages.


Nobody is denying that Amtrak has staff shortages. The issue is their decision that the Star is adequate, and the Meteor should be the last train to be restored to normal service.

As I've been saying for a while, the Star is useless unless one is confining their travels to the Eastern seaboard. There are absolutely no connections westward, and very few tight connections eastward. And now add the lack of connections northward which is affecting @joutback.

A 2-month suspension was not ideal but understandable, but now they've extended it to 2/3 of a year.

There are other things Amtrak could have done. Maybe running the Star and the Meteor on alternate days. Maybe moving the Star's northbound schedule up a couple of hours, and perhaps the southbound schedule back, to enable connections. Maybe choosing some other service to be the unlucky fall guy who gets last dibs.

Instead, they just seem to be saying, "Oh, we're serving all the stations, problem solved. You don't need connections."


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Nobody is denying that Amtrak has staff shortages. The issue is their decision that the Star is adequate, and the Meteor should be the last train to be restored to normal service.
> 
> As I've been saying for a while, the Star is useless unless one is confining their travels to the Eastern seaboard. There are absolutely no connections westward, and very few tight connections eastward. And now add the lack of connections northward which is affecting @joutback.
> 
> A 2-month suspension was not ideal but understandable, but now they've extended it to 2/3 of a year.
> 
> There are other things Amtrak could have done. Maybe running the Star and the Meteor on alternate days. Maybe moving the Star's northbound schedule up a couple of hours, and perhaps the southbound schedule back, to enable connections. Maybe choosing some other service to be the unlucky fall guy who gets last dibs.
> 
> Instead, they just seem to be saying, "Oh, we're serving all the stations, problem solved. You don't need connections."


How do your proposals take into account qualified crews on all parts of the Meteor's route?


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> How do your proposals take into account qualified crews on all parts of the Meteor's route?


Would running the Star & Meteor on alternate days, or modifying the Star's schedule by a couple of hours to enable connections, change the crew requirements? (My knowledge of crew requirements is admittedly lacking.)


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Would running the Star & Meteor on alternate days, or modifying the Star's schedule by a couple of hours to enable connections, change the crew requirements? (My knowledge of crew requirements is admittedly lacking.)


During the Boardman days, Boardman's right hand man happened to be a good friend of mine (and several others on AU). We got into a discussion of what it takes to change the timing of a train and what consequences it has with trying to return later to the previous timing. The discussion was specific to CSX. Suffice it to say unless such a change is CSX initiated I got the impression that it is not the brightest thing to contemplate.

I don't think in this case there is any solution that does not cause pain to someone or the other. The four days Meteor, three days Star was tried in the previous cutbacks and apparently did not work that well either, specifically related to serving Tampa, and Raleigh. Given the passenger loads that it is carrying it is not clear that this one was that bad a decision.

Of course, the best thing is to try to end this sooner rather than later. At least we have been fortunate enough to have daily service while the rest of the nation suffered through 5 days a week. But understandably getting 5x trains to daily should take priority over this.

Anyway, all this is pretty much water under the bridge with only 5 months to go.


----------



## daybeers

jis said:


> all this is pretty much water under the bridge with only 4 months to go


Unless it gets extended again.



joutback said:


> there is no dining car 9n 91/92


Since the consists of the Silver Star (91/92) and Silver Meteor (97/98) are combined, there is a dining car.



joutback said:


> and no help for disabled passengers in new haven if i do get the one connection on a weeekendtrain91/92 (if train from fla is late to ny i have to sleep in oenn station till the next morning
> and going from new haven ct to oenn to catch 91/92 for refurn trip no early amtrak train so id either have to get an acela and hope no delays or get to washington


I apologize for the inconvenience you're going through and that Amtrak did not inform you of the change. They will pay for alternate transportation for you to catch the Silver Star to and from NYP. Which days in August are you traveling? You should be able to catch a train south from New Haven to arrive in NYP before the Star departs southbound. The last train northbound leaves NYP around 8 or 9 depending on the day of the week so I think you'll be okay there too.


----------



## jis

daybeers said:


> The last train northbound leaves NYP around 8 or 9 depending on the day of the week so I think you'll be okay there too.


The one problem I see is that Amtrak will most likely not guarantee that connection. I did send her a private message with what alternatives she has. Southbound it should be no problem. Amtrak will even guarantee the connection.


----------



## daybeers

jis said:


> The one problem I see is that Amtrak will most likely not guarantee that connection. I did send her a private message with what alternatives she has. Southbound it should be no problem. Amtrak will even guarantee the connection.


It looks like 136 on Fridays and 166 on Sundays are guaranteed connections. There is also the option of taking the subway and catching Metro-North, of which there are plenty available even if the Star is quite late. You can make Amtrak pay for that since they didn't inform you of the cancellation. @joutback there also very much is assistance in New Haven; not sure why you thought or were informed otherwise. Red Caps are available.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> Anyway, all this is pretty much water under the bridge with only 4 months to go.


Quibble: Apr-Sep = 5 months (or 4.63 if you take it down to the day level), which doubles what it would have been if they restored service on May 23.

I understand they can't make everyone happy, but I still resent getting the short end of the stick. 6 days RT travel time to CHI instead of 4 days, with 3 nights at the destination, means 9 nights away from home, which is pushing it for me -- and for my cat.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Quibble: Apr-Sep = 5 months (or 4.63 if you take it down to the day level), which doubles what it would have been if they restored service on May 23.


Thanks for the correction. Corrected in the original post.

My point was that things are unlikely to change between now and then, and of course I could yet be proved wrong. There are 5 months for that to come to pass


----------



## pennyk

I happened to come across the Silver Star 92 on my evening walk today just north of downtown Orlando.


----------



## Joe from PA

Perhaps one of you can explain why they did not go back to the original "Covid schedule"...namely running the Star on Fri/Sat/Sun, and the Meteor on Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs? We made our travel plans based on the fact that we did not want to "visit" Tampa, plus spend an extra 4 hours on the Star.


----------



## Cal

Joe from PA said:


> Perhaps one of you can explain why they did not go back to the original "Covid schedule"...namely running the Star on Fri/Sat/Sun, and the Meteor on Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs? We made our travel plans based on the fact that we did not want to "visit" Tampa, plus spend an extra 4 hours on the Star.


@jis said this earlier in this thread:

"I don't think in this case there is any solution that does not cause pain to someone or the other. The four days Meteor, three days Star was tried in the previous cutbacks and apparently did not work that well either, specifically related to serving Tampa, and Raleigh. Given the passenger loads that it is carrying it is not clear that this one was that bad a decision."


----------



## TEREB

joelkfla said:


> Would running the Star & Meteor on alternate days, or modifying the Star's schedule by a couple of hours to enable connections, change the crew requirements? (My knowledge of crew requirements is admittedly lacking.)


 
They did it during Covid, they can do it now.


----------



## joutback

good idea alt days that would make everyone happy and hope theybdo ot before my travel in august

question in looking at pbotos of new handicap bedroom on 92 seem we ha e to look at toloet whole time ? is tbier a or something to block it ?


----------



## joelkfla

joutback said:


> question in looking at pbotos of new handicap bedroom on 92 seem we ha e to look at toloet whole time ? is tbier a or something to block it ?


Yes, the toilet in the Viewliner II H-room is out in the open, in the corner of the room. Also, the sink is right next to the head of the bed. It made me nervous, so I slept with my head towards the window. But the room does have a nice, spacious roll-in shower.

Note: do not reverse the mattress! The seats do not fold down completely flat, so the mattress is wedge-shaped to compensate. I tried reversing it, and found myself rolling off the bed.  If you want to sleep the other way around, leave the mattress where it is and just remake the sheets.

Trains 91 & 92 have a mix of VL I and VL II cars, so if you'd prefer to have the old-style H-room you can phone Amtrak and request to be moved to one of the cars that are usually VL I's: they are cars 9x11 & 9x13. Cars 9x10, 9x12, & 9x14 are usually VL II's.


----------



## joutback

thanks im in 9110 and 9210 so guess im in new ... the old one were very dated and malfunctiomed alot (heat /air lights toliet beds sink ) and were so worn and dirty so not sure if i should request old .... i loved old one tbough as far as lay out ( enclosed toliet sink and shower ) and room was just so spacious and two windows (one saw hall bit still lol 
thanks for info


----------



## lcb3993

I am traveling end of May on the 91 train in a bedroom on 9111... so a little disappointed to know it will most likely be a VL 1. Although since it is a bedroom we at least don't have to sleep with a toilet in the same room. It seems like the fact that they are only running the Silver Star now there would be extra VL II cars from the Meteor allowing for all the sleepers to be updated... so does anyone know why that is not the case? I am new to train travel... so maybe there is something I don't understand.


----------



## joelkfla

lcb3993 said:


> I am traveling end of May on the 91 train in a bedroom on 9111... so a little disappointed to know it will most likely be a VL 1. Although since it is a bedroom we at least don't have to sleep with a toilet in the same room. It seems like the fact that they are only running the Silver Star now there would be extra VL II cars from the Meteor allowing for all the sleepers to be updated... so does anyone know why that is not the case? I am new to train travel... so maybe there is something I don't understand.


The Meteor's sleepers have been added to the combined train as you suggested.

Total sleepersVL IVL IIStar211Meteor312Combined Star523
If there are more VL II's available and road-ready, I don't know why Amtrak has not replaced the 2 VL I's on the Star; maybe it's a wink to those who prefer a toilet in their Roomette.

In any case, it's very possible that there are unsold VL II bedrooms on your train. Put the date and start and end stations into the booking page and see if any bedrooms are still available. If there are, you can call Amtrak and ask if they are in cars 10, 12, or 14, and if so, ask to be moved to one of those cars. It should be possible with no additional fare. If the phone rep says there would be a fare increase, ask to speak to a supervisor, or call again in the hopes of getting a more cooperative rep.


----------



## lcb3993

Thanks! That is helpful.


----------



## Palmland

Since coach passengers cannot use the diner, why not splice it somewhere in the middle and make it a shorter walk for passengers if they’re in the fourth or fifth sleeper. Also would reduce foot traffic if you’re now in the sleeper next to the diner.


----------



## Cal

Palmland said:


> Since coach passengers cannot use the diner, why not splice it somewhere in the middle and make it a shorter walk for passengers if they’re in the fourth or fifth sleeper. Also would reduce foot traffic if you’re now in the sleeper next to the diner.


They might want to keep food service cars together. Also creates a good barrier between coach and sleeping cars, as there are generally crew in there that can ensure coach passengers don't go wondering into sleepers.


----------



## joelkfla

2 private cars behind the engines on today's 92(28): Francis L. Suter, & NYC-3 Portland.


----------



## ReadingCrusader

I don't know how to ask a question on this site. I need to know if Amtrak has checked bag service from Fort Lauderdale to Philadelphia. Thanks


----------



## daybeers

ReadingCrusader said:


> I don't know how to ask a question on this site. I need to know if Amtrak has checked bag service from Fort Lauderdale to Philadelphia. Thanks


Yes they do, on their Silver Star service. Each passenger is allowed two carry-on bags (larger dimensions than airplanes) and two checked bags as long as the train, origin, and destination accepts checked baggage, which in this case they do. You can also pay $20 each bag for up to two additional checked bags.

Here's the link to the baggage policies.


----------



## joelkfla

Sure was nice when we had those printable timetables that showed exactly what trains and which stations offered checked baggage.


----------



## Amtrak709

I noticed that this forum thread has been relatively quiet for several days, so I thought I would "wake it up"! I am the railfan who gets the urge to ride every couple of months--in the sleepers usually overnight outbound and immediate turnaround overnight return. Usually ride ATN-WAS-ATN on the Crescent; spend time in Washington Union Station and Metropolitan Lounge and return same day. The Crescent's later schedule for the last year and continuing inconsistent on-time performance and "inconsistent" on-board service has made that trip seem less desirable lately. Although I miss the Silver Meteor, I am enamored with the size and consist of 91/92 "Super Star" and am contemplating driving to SAV to board it next.
I would be interested in knowing from patrons in this forum who have travelled on 91/92 lately a brief opinion of the service level with five sleepers normally in the consist. I know "same day" turnaround in WAS is now not legal connection on 91/92. Also note that I am a railfan usually just on the train because I want to be on the train--and will forgive some--I repeat "some"-- anomalies and inconsistencies. Thanks!


----------



## joelkfla

AMTRAK709 said:


> I noticed that this forum thread has been relatively quiet for several days, so I thought I would "wake it up"! I am the railfan who gets the urge to ride every couple of months--in the sleepers usually overnight outbound and immediate turnaround overnight return. Usually ride ATN-WAS-ATN on the Crescent; spend time in Washington Union Station and Metropolitan Lounge and return same day. The Crescent's later schedule for the last year and continuing inconsistent on-time performance and "inconsistent" on-board service has made that trip seem less desirable lately. Although I miss the Silver Meteor, I am enamored with the size and consist of 91/92 "Super Star" and am contemplating driving to SAV to board it next.
> I would be interested in knowing from patrons in this forum who have travelled on 91/92 lately a brief opinion of the service level with five sleepers normally in the consist. I know "same day" turnaround in WAS is now not legal connection on 91/92. Also note that I am a railfan usually just on the train because I want to be on the train--and will forgive some--I repeat "some"-- anomalies and inconsistencies. Thanks!


91's scheduled dep. @ WAS is exactly the same time as 92's sched. arr. It's impossible to arrive on 92 & leave on 91 the same day, unless 91 is running later than 92, which is not very common.


----------



## Amtrak709

joelkfla said:


> 91's scheduled dep. @ WAS is exactly the same time as 92's sched. arr. It's impossible to arrive on 92 & leave on 91 the same day, unless 91 is running later than 92, which is not very common.


Thanks joelkfla. Could make the legal connection turnaround with about 1 hour in ALX (what a thrill!?). Or easy at RVR. Long for the days of Main Street Station and Broad Street Station in Richmond.


----------



## jis

AMTRAK709 said:


> Thanks joelkfla. Could make the legal connection turnaround with about 1 hour in ALX (what a thrill!?). Or easy at RVR. Long for the days of Main Street Station and Broad Street Station in Richmond.


Where are you planning to start your journey?


----------



## Amtrak709

jis said:


> Where are you planning to start your journey?


May drive to SAV or JSP or JAX. I know SAV and lived in JAX at one time. I do NOT know JSP at all. Miles from my house is about 220 - 280 depending on the station I pick.


----------



## jis

AMTRAK709 said:


> May drive to SAV or JSP or JAX. I know SAV and lived in JAX at one time. I do NOT know JSP at all. Miles from my house is about 220 - 280 depending on the station I pick.


When I feel like a train riding trip on the Star not involving overnight stay away from Florida, (Orlando area). except on the train of course, I usually do a turn to Raleigh, arriving early in the morning to Cary or Raleigh and then riding around during the day on Piedmonts to somewhere between Greensboro and Charlotte, and then take 91 back at night from Raleigh. Alternatively if something interesting is going on in Raleigh the just hang out there. I like to return early enough to Raleigh downtown loop area to get a nice dinner at one of the many excellent restaurants. One of my favorites is an Irish Pub, the name of which I will have to look up.

Of course this makes the train ride rather short if it is being done from SAV.

A turn at upto RVR is more or less safe. Unfortunately RVR station is not in a terribly good location, though at least there is some food available around it.

I have at times thought about turning in RMT or PTB just for the heck of it, but never got around to it.


----------



## joelkfla

3rd sleeper (9212) on train 92(16) is a VL I, replacing the usual VL II; so 3 VL I's + 2 VL II's.


----------



## west point

joelkfla said:


> 91's scheduled dep. @ WAS is exactly the same time as 92's sched. arr. It's impossible to arrive on 92 & leave on 91 the same day, unless 91 is running later than 92, which is not very common.



Of course, if you bought a RT ticket to RVR & were on time buy a RT to ALX from say RMT or PTB for example from RVR <> ALX. over phone. Reservation is on your phone and if necessary, get off before the meet with 91. Hopefully ALX or somewhere closer to RVR?


----------



## jis

west point said:


> Of course, if you bought a RT ticket to RVR & were on time buy a RT to ALX from say RMT or PTB for example from RVR <> ALX. over phone. Reservation is on your phone and if necessary, get off before the meet with 91. Hopefully ALX or somewhere closer to RVR?


On 92 you either get off at RVR or at ALX. There is no stop in between. 97/98 stops at FBG when they are running.


----------



## jis

So the Super Star 92(20) hit a tree on Friday between Savannah and Denmark, and finally arrived into New York a little after 11am on Sunday (5/22).

Normally that consist would have turned to 91(22). But apparently Sunnyside managed to scrounge together enough cars from the LSL 48(20) and Crescent 20(20) and reserves at Sunnyside to stitch together a 91 consist, so 91(22) left NY about 27 minutes late. Now they are probably furiously shunting cars to ready consists for 19(22) and 49(22) using cars that arrived in 92(20) and perhaps some additional protect cars. Interesting play of things.

92(20) did come in with two additional deadhead Viewliners too.


----------



## pennyk

91(21) was about 9 hours late into WPK today. This evening, I walked down to a crossing between WPK and ORL and watched it go by. The consist was its "usual" consist. FYI, it left ORL slightly less than 9 hours late.


----------



## Michigan Mom

If buying a ticket today, on the SS, which are the old Viewliner cars, and which are the new?
We like the old roomettes with the in room toilets.


----------



## pennyk

Michigan Mom said:


> If buying a ticket today, on the SS, which are the old Viewliner cars, and which are the new?
> We like the old roomettes with the in room toilets.


The odd numbered sleeper cars are usually the old cars (11, 13) and the even cars (10, 12, 14) are usually the new V2 cars. However, there have been exceptions. I have noticed that most attendants like the older cars and the ones with seniority chose the V1 cars.


----------



## Palmland

pennyk said:


> I have noticed that most attendants like the older cars and the ones with seniority chose the V1 cars.


That’s a surprise- I’d think the newer cars would have fewer problems for the them to deal with as well as no possible toilet mess.


----------



## pennyk

Palmland said:


> That’s a surprise- I’d think the newer cars would have fewer problems for the them to deal with as well as no possible toilet mess.


The beds are heavier and more difficult to set up.

Also, the fact that there is no linen closet in the V2s is a major inconvenience for them.


----------



## Palmland

Interesting, you wonder if the equipment designers ever talk with the people that have to work with it.


----------



## JP1822

I’ll have to take a look at this next time I am on Viewliner II sleeper. I thought they flipped locations of the beverage station with that of the linen closet, but guess not.….. The beverage station is better where it presently is (away from shower and bathrooms). And with the public restrooms now at the rear of the car, there’s a definite need for a “closet“ of supplies. Perhaps it was to go in the attendant’s room, or since each consist was originally to have a bagg-dorm Viewliner, would have also made sense that it had the applicable storage capacity…….

Guess this was an “oops!” in designing. The Amfleet Diner Lite, with its seating and window arrangement was an absolute BLUNDER. No good architect would have released plans like that.


----------



## jis

A Roomette on Viewliner IIs is now blocked from the reservation system for use as the closet.


----------



## jis

Silver Meteor is now open for booking 98 the 12th of Sept onward, and 97 the 14th of Sept onward (2022).

The length of Silver Star will of course be diminished by the requisite number of cars that move over to the Meteor.

No word yet on any potential changes in Dining.


----------



## IndyLions

JP1822 said:


> I’ll have to take a look at this next time I am on Viewliner II sleeper. I thought they flipped locations of the beverage station with that of the linen closet, but guess not.….. The beverage station is better where it presently is (away from shower and bathrooms). And with the public restrooms now at the rear of the car, there’s a definite need for a “closet“ of supplies. Perhaps it was to go in the attendant’s room, or since each consist was originally to have a bagg-dorm Viewliner, would have also made sense that it had the applicable storage capacity…….
> 
> Guess this was an “oops!” in designing. The Amfleet Diner Lite, with its seating and window arrangement was an absolute BLUNDER. No good architect would have released plans like that.


Others have speculated on this forum that the original plan was likely to have a crew dorm included on every VL2 route. There may be a linen closet in the crew dorm. If I ever get booked in one, I’ll check it out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Silver Meteor is now open for booking 98 the 12th of Sept onward, and 97 the 14th of Sept onward (2022).
> 
> The length of Silver Star will of course be diminished by the requisite number of cars that move over to the Meteor.
> 
> No word yet on any potential changes in Dining.


Yep, let's hope they don't go back to the "Silver Starvation" days!


----------



## west point

not enough dorms only 10.


----------



## bibty

I was able to get tickets on the Silver Meteor for this winter! I'm so happy!


----------



## Joe from PA

bibty said:


> I was able to get tickets on the Silver Meteor for this winter! I'm so happy!


So was I, for this past April. Then they changed their mind, and now it's Sept. I wish you well...but be prepared.


----------



## amy1277

Hi friends! I realize nobody knows for sure, but is it pretty definite that the Silver Meteor will return September 14th as planned? 
I’m new to the realization that this is currently out of service, and a Google search showed me that it was originally scheduled to return in May (and obviously didn’t). I guess I’m just wondering if this is a comeback that they keep scheduling and then postponing, or if the September date is pretty solid. I haven’t been following so I thought someone here might have more factual information (or at least a more educated guess, ha) than I do.
I’m booked in a bedroom on September 17th, but if confidence is low in the Meteor’s return I may cancel and switch to the Silver Star vs risking Amtrak canceling a couple of weeks out and being left with nothing.
Thank you!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Anyone’s guess what September will bring Amtrak. Only Amtrak’s management knows what they want and have planned and they are keeping silent for the most part. Less than 90 days out they should know what’s in the training/hiring pipeline if that is 100 percent of the issue. September isn’t that far away.

Maybe it’s time to offer $5000 sign on bonuses paid half at 6 months; half at 12 months. Amtrak has the money and looses that much with 2 or 3 sleeper cancelations.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Anyone’s guess what September will bring Amtrak. Only Amtrak’s management knows what they have planned and they are keeping silent for the most part.


Maybe they're "silent" because they don't know, yet, if they'll have the needed staffing to restart the Meteor in September.


----------



## joelkfla

amy1277 said:


> Hi friends! I realize nobody knows for sure, but is it pretty definite that the Silver Meteor will return September 14th as planned?
> I’m new to the realization that this is currently out of service, and a Google search showed me that it was originally scheduled to return in May (and obviously didn’t). I guess I’m just wondering if this is a comeback that they keep scheduling and then postponing, or if the September date is pretty solid. I haven’t been following so I thought someone here might have more factual information (or at least a more educated guess, ha) than I do.
> I’m booked in a bedroom on September 17th, but if confidence is low in the Meteor’s return I may cancel and switch to the Silver Star vs risking Amtrak canceling a couple of weeks out and being left with nothing.
> Thank you!


Nothing in the future is definite, and that's especially true with Amtrak, and doubly so with their current state of staffing and equipment availability. The resumption of Silver Meteor service has already been pushed back at least twice this year.


----------



## pennyk

amy1277 said:


> I’m booked in a bedroom on September 17th, but if confidence is low in the Meteor’s return I may cancel and switch to the Silver Star vs risking Amtrak canceling a couple of weeks out and being left with nothing.
> Thank you!


I, too, am booked for a future (early October) trip on the Meteor. I am assuming that if the Meteor is not brought back, those booked on the Meteor would be automatically booked on the Star for that day. However, since the Star does not connect with trains going west, one would have to travel a day earlier and spend the night in either DC or NYC. I am planning to travel west after my Meteor trip, so I hope I am able to book at day earlier if I learn that the Meteor will not start running in September.

I do not think anyone knows for sure, but a lot of us are sure hoping that Meteor starts running again in September.


----------



## amy1277

pennyk said:


> I, too, am booked for a future (early October) trip on the Meteor. I am assuming that if the Meteor is not brought back, those booked on the Meteor would be automatically booked on the Star for that day. However, since the Star does not connect with trains going west, one would have to travel a day earlier and spend the night in either DC or NYC. I am planning to travel west after my Meteor trip, so I hope I am able to book at day earlier if I learn that the Meteor will not start running in September.
> 
> I do not think anyone knows for sure, but a lot of us are sure hoping that Meteor starts running again in September.


Thank you for this! Before my post was moved to this thread I didn’t really know much about the delays, but I have since done my research and read all 11 pages of conversation! 
It does seem that people are automatically moved over to the Star if their trips on the Meteor are canceled, so I will just sit tight for now and not do anything proactively.
From Rhode Island, I luckily have two options to choose from when I leave out of Kingston. My current trip (that I’ve done a few times in the past) is Northeast Regional later in the morning to NYP, and then continuing on Meteor to Orlando. Or I leave earlier in the morning to DC and then jump on the Star. 
I much prefer the first route for many reasons!
Fingers are crossed for us all!


----------



## Chatter163

amy1277 said:


> Thank you for this! Before my post was moved to this thread I didn’t really know much about the delays, but I have since done my research and read all 11 pages of conversation!
> It does seem that people are automatically moved over to the Star if their trips on the Meteor are canceled, so I will just sit tight for now and not do anything proactively.
> From Rhode Island, I luckily have two options to choose from when I leave out of Kingston. My current trip (that I’ve done a few times in the past) is Northeast Regional later in the morning to NYP, and then continuing on Meteor to Orlando. Or I leave earlier in the morning to DC and then jump on the Star.
> I much prefer the first route for many reasons!
> Fingers are crossed for us all!


I would definitely be proactive, and make the changes you desire now, leaving nothing to chance.


----------



## jruff001

joelkfla said:


> Nothing in the future is definite, and that's especially true with Amtrak, and doubly so with their current state of staffing and equipment availability. The resumption of Silver Meteor service has already been pushed back at least twice this year.


I would assume no Meteor until it actually starts running again or there is some sort of official announcement from Amtrak.

I did hear a very loud LSA on the Star the other day complaining to my SCA about some seniority issue with her transferring to a Chef position which made me think at least real dining cars are coming back soon. I was going to ask what they knew of the plans for traditional dining and the Meteor, but it didn't feel like I was welcome to join the conversation so I just mumbled "Excuse me" to get by since they were blocking my access to the shower (on the Viewliner II; at least that was nice!).


----------



## pennyk

Unless I missed something, it appeared that the 12 car of today's 92 (6/19) was a V1. I saw it when it passed between ORL and WPK.


----------



## pennyk

pennyk said:


> Unless I missed something, it appeared that the 12 car of today's 92 (6/19) was a V1. I saw it when it passed between ORL and WPK.


I saw it again this evening and it had its "normal" consist: even sleepers were V2s


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> Unless I missed something, it appeared that the 12 car of today's 92 (6/19) was a V1. I saw it when it passed between ORL and WPK.


You saw it correctly 

View attachment IMG_0764.MOV


----------



## neroden

JP1822 said:


> I’ll have to take a look at this next time I am on Viewliner II sleeper. I thought they flipped locations of the beverage station with that of the linen closet, but guess not.….. The beverage station is better where it presently is (away from shower and bathrooms). And with the public restrooms now at the rear of the car, there’s a definite need for a “closet“ of supplies. Perhaps it was to go in the attendant’s room, or since each consist was originally to have a bagg-dorm Viewliner, would have also made sense that it had the applicable storage capacity…….
> 
> Guess this was an “oops!” in designing. The Amfleet Diner Lite, with its seating and window arrangement was an absolute BLUNDER. No good architect would have released plans like that.


The storage was supposed to go in the bag-dorm. Grrrr. They should never have reduced the bag-dorm order.


----------



## neroden

jruff001 said:


> I would assume no Meteor until it actually starts running again or there is some sort of official announcement from Amtrak.
> 
> I did hear a very loud LSA on the Star the other day complaining to my SCA about some seniority issue with her transferring to a Chef position which made me think at least real dining cars are coming back soon. I was going to ask what they knew of the plans for traditional dining and the Meteor, but it didn't feel like I was welcome to join the conversation so I just mumbled "Excuse me" to get by since they were blocking my access to the shower (on the Viewliner II; at least that was nice!).


I do believe that traditional dining is coming back, but in typical ass-backwards Amtrak fashion, they seem to be planning to reinstitute it on every other train before putting it on the LSL, which by certain measures had the most paying customers in the dining car, and certainly has the most price-insensitive customers. Aaaargh.

They also have taken their sweet time about selling meal tickets to coach passengers, which is an IT project which I could have implemented in a week or two I think Amtrak's IT deficiencies are really, REALLY hurting them.


----------



## joelkfla

Locomotive 161 resplendent in 50th Anniversary Phase 1 livery leads 91(26).

From VR Ashland north camera @ 18:02 EDT:


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> Locomotive 161 resplendent in 50th Anniversary Phase 1 livery leads 91(26).
> 
> From VR Ashland north camera @ 18:02 EDT:
> View attachment 28701


Somewhat unrelated to the overall discussion, but I’ve seen it multiple times in this discussion so hoping this question is OK: What does the number in parentheses mean? I’ve tried doing a search on here but can’t seem to figure it out. I’m new so hoping someone will go easy on me and wouldn’t mind answering. 
For example, above- 91(26). I know 91 is the train number…


----------



## Heading North

Parentheses give the date of departure from the first station. That’s how you can tell apart multiple trains with the same number that are both moving. For example, for the Silvers, in each direction you basically have a train that’s in SC/GA/FL and a train that’s in the Northeast on any given day. On the 2nd day of the month, 91(1) is in FL and 91(2) is making its way down the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## amy1277

Heading North said:


> Parentheses give the date of departure from the first station. That’s how you can tell apart multiple trains with the same number that are both moving. For example, for the Silvers, in each direction you basically have a train that’s in SC/GA/FL and a train that’s in the Northeast on any given day. On the 2nd day of the month, 91(1) is in FL and 91(2) is making its way down the Northeast Corridor.


Amazing, makes total sense! Thank you so much.


----------



## Laurajeantx

We are getting quite confused about what we are reading about the Silver Star trip we have planned from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. When I booked our roomette it said meals were included. I now read there is no dining car and sandwiches will be available to purchase in the cafe? I am a bit upset over what is looking like a bait and switch. This was a birthday trip for my husband who has always wanted to take a train trip. I have great memories of NY to FL train trips as a kid and wanted him to have this experience. Not to mention the price of the roomette was significantly more than any tax. To think they yanked away the dining experience is making this a really bad deal. Anyone with true updates about what can be expected? Thank you.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Laurajeantx said:


> We are getting quite confused about what we are reading about the Silver Star trip we have planned from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. When I booked our roomette it said meals were included. I now read there is no dining car and sandwiches will be available to purchase in the cafe? I am a bit upset over what is looking like a bait and switch. This was a birthday trip for my husband who has always wanted to take a train trip. I have great memories of NY to FL train trips as a kid and wanted him to have this experience. Not to mention the price of the roomette was significantly more than any tax. To think they yanked away the dining experience is making this a really bad deal. Anyone with true updates about what can be expected? Thank you.


If you're in a roomette, your meals are included. The meals are what they call flex-dining. The lunch/dinner entrees are cooked in the convection oven.



https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/menus/routes/Flexible-Dining-Menu-0522.pdf


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Also make sure you haven’t been downgraded to coach in which case the cafe for food purchase is all you would have access to.


----------



## pennyk

Laurajeantx said:


> I now read there is no dining car and sandwiches will be available to purchase in the cafe?


Did Amtrak inform you that there is no dining car? Where did you read this? The normal consist of the Silver Star contains a sleeper lounge (aka dining car) available only to sleeper passengers and flex meals are served, as mentioned above. Sleeper and coach passengers have access to the cafe car whereas only sleeper passengers have access to the sleeper lounge/dining car.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

This shows the diner on this past Thursday’s southbound Silver Star.


----------



## joelkfla

Laurajeantx said:


> We are getting quite confused about what we are reading about the Silver Star trip we have planned from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. When I booked our roomette it said meals were included. I now read there is no dining car and sandwiches will be available to purchase in the cafe? I am a bit upset over what is looking like a bait and switch. This was a birthday trip for my husband who has always wanted to take a train trip. I have great memories of NY to FL train trips as a kid and wanted him to have this experience. Not to mention the price of the roomette was significantly more than any tax. To think they yanked away the dining experience is making this a really bad deal. Anyone with true updates about what can be expected? Thank you.


Yes, as @pennyk said, please tell us where you read this so that we can vet it out and debunk if necessary.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Yes, as @pennyk said, please tell us where you read this so that we can vet it out and debunk if necessary.


My guess is she read some old posts from when the Star did not have a diner.


----------



## JP1822

There’s a “diner” more commonly now referred to as a “sleeper lounge” where you can get your meals for those with rooms in the sleeper car. The flex meals are tolerable, but NOT AT ALL what you used to get in traditional dining sense from when you last traveled I am sure. Its better than nothing, and most regular riders I would say are putting up with it (but longing for something better). Hoping for the flex meals to be replaced by “traditional dining” of what exists on some of the western long hauls. The Viewliner Diners are rather nice - brand new cars - with their double row of windows - provides for a nice “viewing car” while eating and even lounging/working. I try to go here in between major meals when onboard just to either lounge or get work done, as you do get more expansive views. However, as is often said, the trip from the Northeast to Florida is not all that glamorous- see one pine tree you’ve seen them all…. 

With trains having unfortunate delays lately, even in sleeper class, I would encourage that you bring perhaps some snacks or something that could be had as an extra “light meal” - just because you never know! In January 2022 I was on a 15+ hour late Empire Builder coming into Chicago. We got an extra dinner served, but having a bagel and fruit available for morning breakfast (as we approached Chicago) helped out!


----------



## Marty605

There is a food menu in every roomette. The car attendant will take your order and you can decide whether you eat in the diner car or they can deliver it to your roomette.


----------



## joelkfla

Marty605 said:


> There is a food menu in every roomette.


Sometimes -- on one trip, the SCA handed me a xeroxed copy and stood there until I ordered and returned it to her.

To be honest, I myself have accidentally dropped a menu into the slot behind the folded table, never to be seen again.


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> To be honest, I myself have accidentally dropped a menu into the slot behind the folded table, never to be seen again.


Haha I seem do this EVERY trip! 
Imagine the treasures that must be lying down there?


----------



## NYP2NFL01

joelkfla said:


> Sometimes -- on one trip, the SCA handed me a xeroxed copy and stood there until I ordered and returned it to her.
> 
> To be honest, I myself have accidentally dropped a menu into the slot behind the folded table, never to be seen again.


I've dropped a menu or two into that slot behind the folding table too. You're in good company!


----------



## jis

It looks like the re-introduction of Silver Meteor has been pushed back to October 3 (Monday).

I had a reservation on it on Sept 17. I just got notified of being moved to Silver Star.

Upon checking with test bookings I find that the first day the Meteor 98 is available from Florida to NY is on Oct 3. First day of 97 is also Oct 3.


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> It looks like the re-introduction of Silver Meteor has been pushed back to October 3 (Monday).
> 
> I had a reservation on it on Sept 17. I just got notified of being moved to Silver Star.
> 
> Upon checking with test bookings I find that the first day the Meteor 98 is available from Florida to NY is on Oct 3. First day of 97 is also Oct 3.


OUCH! My reservation on 98 is for October 2nd (connecting to 49). Back to the drawing board.


----------



## amy1277

jis said:


> It looks like the re-introduction of Silver Meteor has been pushed back to October 3 (Monday).
> 
> I had a reservation on it on Sept 17. I just got notified of being moved to Silver Star.
> 
> Upon checking with test bookings I find that the first day the Meteor 98 is available from Florida to NY is on Oct 3. First day of 97 is also Oct 3.


Oh wow! I’m also booked on 97 Silver Meteor September 17 and it’s still showing in my account! Didn’t receive any notification from Amtrak.
Guess I’d better call…thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pennyk

amy1277 said:


> Oh wow! I’m also booked on 97 Silver Meteor September 17 and it’s still showing in my account! Didn’t receive any notification from Amtrak.
> Guess I’d better call…thanks for the heads up!


My October 2nd reservation was still in my account. I phoned AGR, and was able to speak to an agent after about a 15 minute hold. Since I was connecting from 98 to 49 in NYP, changing to 92 the same day would not work. I changed my reservation to 92 on the previous day (with same accommodation and no extra points) and plan to spend the night in NYC (which will cost me $$$).


----------



## MARC Rider

Sounds like everyone should hold off making reservations until after the first run of the restored Meteor.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MARC Rider said:


> Sounds like everyone should hold off making reservations until after the first run of the restored Meteor.


Except those who have plans - for the Gathering.


----------



## joelkfla

pennyk said:


> OUCH! My reservation on 98 is for October 2nd (connecting to 49). Back to the drawing board.


I'm booked on 9/27, connecting to 29. I'll ask if they'll move me to early Oct. with no increase, but a lot of 30's are sold out of Accessible Bedrooms the 1st week of Oct. It's a good thing I got a cancellable hotel ressie.

Is the AGR line still closing at 7pm, or did they change it to 9pm?


----------



## pennyk

joelkfla said:


> I'm booked on 9/27, connecting to 29. I'll ask if they'll move me to early Oct. with no increase, but a lot of 30's are sold out of Accessible Bedrooms the 1st week of Oct. It's a good thing I got a cancellable hotel ressie.
> 
> Is the AGR line still closing at 7pm, or did they change it to 9pm?


I think it is open until 8pm


----------



## Laurajeantx

Scheduled to take Silver Star from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. Any recent Simver Star passengers here to tell me for sure about current dining car. We have a roomette. I read somewhere Traditional menu was back but most are saying it's the Flex menu right now. Also, anyone know about 5 day parking at Orlando Station? Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Laurajeantx said:


> Scheduled to take Silver Star from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. Any recent Simver Star passengers here to tell me for sure about current dining car. We have a roomette. I read somewhere Traditional menu was back but most are saying it's the Flex menu right now. Also, anyone know about 5 day parking at Orlando Station? Thanks.


Flex dining


----------



## pennyk

Laurajeantx said:


> Scheduled to take Silver Star from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. Any recent Simver Star passengers here to tell me for sure about current dining car. We have a roomette. I read somewhere Traditional menu was back but most are saying it's the Flex menu right now. Also, anyone know about 5 day parking at Orlando Station? Thanks.


If there are spaces in the Orlando Station, you should be able to park for 5 days (although I would not). The station is not in the best area and I have seen vandalism to cars. However, I have left my car in the lot for a few nights years ago. If you leave your car, you will need to go in the station and get a permit for your car. The attendant will instruct you as to where you should park. Now that there are no rental cars at the station, there are more available parking spaces, but it is a small lot that could be crowded the hour prior to the train arriving.


----------



## Joe from PA

My prediction...Silver Meteor is history. 5 coaches and 5 sleepers, along with a cafe car, "dining" car, and baggage car, once a day each way, has been working just fine with Amtrak's bottom line.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Joe from PA said:


> My prediction...Silver Meteor is history. 5 coaches and 5 sleepers, along with a cafe car, "dining" car, and baggage car, once a day each way, has been working just fine with Amtrak's bottom line.


Or maybe they did not get enough qualified people for the jobs that need to be filled before it can run. Or some of the hired people decided to leave once they started classes and decided they did not want the job after all.


----------



## joelkfla

Joe from PA said:


> My prediction...Silver Meteor is history. 5 coaches and 5 sleepers, along with a cafe car, "dining" car, and baggage car, once a day each way, has been working just fine with Amtrak's bottom line.


SS does not make any connections -- zip -- none. Other service resumptions scheduled for 9/22 have also been rescheduled to 10/22.

I think that would also be in violation of the Congressional mandate against service reductions.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

I think we will see more changes coming on or around 10/1 with the start of FY 23 for Amtrak. I hope the SM returns but my guess is not.


----------



## Cal

I doubt the SM is gone. If they didn’t discontinue traditional dining, I don’t think they’d discontinue a whole train and screw all the communities it serves, the connections it serves, and the employees along the route (although they can be moved elsewhere).


----------



## Amtrak709

I noticed that the Amtrak website and booking engine would allow sleeping car reservations on the Silver Meteor resuming 10/03/2022. Could those of you who seem to be the most knowledgeable of the Silvers scheduling comment on this actually happening. As a railfan for my entire 74 years of life, my favorite "just to ride" trip is still SAV-WAS-SAV departing on 92, spend a few hours in WAS Union Station. and then same day return on 97.


----------



## joelkfla

pennyk said:


> My October 2nd reservation was still in my account. I phoned AGR, and was able to speak to an agent after about a 15 minute hold. Since I was connecting from 98 to 49 in NYP, changing to 92 the same day would not work. I changed my reservation to 92 on the previous day (with same accommodation and no extra points) and plan to spend the night in NYC (which will cost me $$$).


I did the same. I'm not happy about paying $200 for a hotel in Washington, but I think the alternative was to delay the trip a couple of weeks, and, looking at WU's calendar, by the 2nd week of October Washington is getting into winter temperatures.

While I was on the phone, I also changed my departure from ORL to KIS, after seeing your post about parking at ORL and deciding you were right.  It's an extra 30 minute or so drive time, but I feel safer leaving my car for a week in the Kissimmee Intermodal Parking Ramp (I won't call it a garage, seeing as it's unattended.)


----------



## joelkfla

Laurajeantx said:


> Scheduled to take Silver Star from Orlando to Washington DC in 2 weeks. Any recent Simver Star passengers here to tell me for sure about current dining car. We have a roomette. I read somewhere Traditional menu was back but most are saying it's the Flex menu right now. Also, anyone know about 5 day parking at Orlando Station? Thanks.


If you're willing to make the drive, Kissimmee has an unattended parking ramp at the station. It's primarily for SunRail, but the Amtrak ticket agent will give you a piece of paper to put on your dash for extended parking.

The station house is not as nice as Orlando, although it does have some old-fashioned small-town charm, with a limited amount of seating. And there are several restaurants within walking distance, whereas there is nothing but industrial buildings and hospitals around the ORL station.


----------



## amy1277

pennyk said:


> My October 2nd reservation was still in my account. I phoned AGR, and was able to speak to an agent after about a 15 minute hold. Since I was connecting from 98 to 49 in NYP, changing to 92 the same day would not work. I changed my reservation to 92 on the previous day (with same accommodation and no extra points) and plan to spend the night in NYC (which will cost me $$$).


Same here! 
I waited awhile, but it was pretty seamless once I got someone on the line. 
I am originating from KIN, so I technically still have the option to do same day and transfer to 91 in WAS...but with only a 37 minute layover I don't want to chance it. Also switching at NYP instead saves me 4 hours on the NER and gets me on 91 sooner. 
I'll do the first segment the day before and crash at the New Yorker, which is an easy walk from Moynihan Train Hall. (Side note if you book through Amtrak Hotels and Cars site there's a nice points bonus for that hotel!)


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> I did the same. I'm not happy about paying $200 for a hotel in Washington, but I think the alternative was to delay the trip a couple of weeks, and, looking at WU's calendar, by the 2nd week of October Washington is getting into winter temperatures.
> 
> While I was on the phone, I also changed my departure from ORL to KIS, after seeing your post about parking at ORL and deciding you were right.  It's an extra 30 minute or so drive time, but I feel safer leaving my car for a week in the Kissimmee Intermodal Parking Ramp (I won't call it a garage, seeing as it's unattended.) I also switched to KIS, just to check it out-I always do ORL so I'm curious!



I also switched to KIS, just to check it out-I always do ORL so I'm curious!


----------



## joelkfla

amy1277 said:


> I also switched to KIS, just to check it out-I always do ORL so I'm curious!


There are 2 small waiting rooms that are lined with historic railroad photos, so be sure to step into them for a few minutes.


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> There are 2 small waiting rooms that are lined with historic railroad photos, so be sure to step into them for a few minutes.


Great to know; thanks! 
I’m in no hurry once I get off the train so I absolutely will check them out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

joelkfla said:


> There are 2 small waiting rooms that are lined with historic railroad photos, so be sure to step into them for a few minutes.


Most older Stations in the South had more than one Waiting Room.

This was due to Segregation ( the Seperate Area for Black's included the Restrooms and Water Fountains)and most Major Stations even had a Ladies Waiting Room and Lounge.


----------



## chrsjrcj

jis said:


> It looks like the re-introduction of Silver Meteor has been pushed back to October 3 (Monday).
> 
> I had a reservation on it on Sept 17. I just got notified of being moved to Silver Star.
> 
> Upon checking with test bookings I find that the first day the Meteor 98 is available from Florida to NY is on Oct 3. First day of 97 is also Oct 3.



Sigh. I optimistically booked a trip on the Meteor for mid-November and I refuse to ride the Star (which was again 15 hours late yesterday…err today into Miami).


----------



## jis

chrsjrcj said:


> Sigh. I optimistically booked a trip on the Meteor for mid-November and I refuse to ride the Star (which was again 15 hours late yesterday…err today into Miami).


You should be OK in November unless things go pear shaped and cause further slippage.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> You should be OK in November unless things go pear shaped and cause further slippage.


Hah! That's what people said about June/July.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Hah! That's what people said about June/July.


And it remains an equally accurate statement


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Hah! That's what people said about June/July.


Well, this time they’re only pushing it out a few weeks, not months. So they probably have a better idea of when things will be ready.


----------



## lordsigma

According to today’s RPA hotline, RPA CEO Jim Matthews had a conversation with Larry Chestler Amtrak’s VP of Long Distance services. October 3 will indeed be the return to service for the Meteor.


----------



## bibty

Joe from PA said:


> My prediction...Silver Meteor is history. 5 coaches and 5 sleepers, along with a cafe car, "dining" car, and baggage car, once a day each way, has been working just fine with Amtrak's bottom line.


I wonder if it's delayed because they are short on equipment with latest issues.


----------



## Cal

bibty said:


> I wonder if it's delayed because they are short on equipment with latest issues.


What latest issues


----------



## bibty

The last two accidents


----------



## Cal

bibty said:


> The last two accidents


If you’re referring to the southwest Chief and empire builder incidents, those routes use superliners and have had 0 effect on the staff or car capacity on the silver meteor.


----------



## jpakala

Speaking of 2 waiting rooms Lander, Wyoming station had 2, men & ladies. It was the wild west in the Victorian age. In 1959 we visited the station, which was not small and was the line's terminus. Passenger service had ended by then and today the line no longer extends that far. It was the farthest west for the C&NW and apparently intended to go to the West Coast I've read.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jpakala said:


> Speaking of 2 waiting rooms Lander, Wyoming station had 2, men & ladies. It was the wild west in the Victorian age. In 1959 we visited the station, which was not small and was the line's terminus. Passenger service had ended by then and today the line no longer extends that far. It was the farthest west for the C&NW and apparently intended to go to the West Coast I've read.


Newark, DE’s old station, which is now the Newark History Museum, had separate waiting rooms for men & women. As did Wilmington, DE. Was not uncommon in the old days. As I recall it was to protect the single women from the men and all women from the men’s cigar smoking. 



http://www.newarkdehistoricalsociety.org/


----------



## pennyk

MODERATOR NOTE: Please keep your comments on the topic of the Silver Star/Silver Meteor combined train. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Joe from PA

joelkfla said:


> Hah! That's what people said about June/July.


In my case, it was March.


----------



## jis

bibty said:


> I wonder if it's delayed because they are short on equipment with latest issues.


No. Superliner derailments have nothing to do with single level equipment, especially as it applies to Atlantic Coast Service (Super Star). The delay is most likely because they have not been able to fill the T&E boards to the level necessary for reliable and service, and possibly because they have placed one Diner too many in mothballs that they need to now unwind, or be unable to provide Diners in all the single level overnight LD trains.


----------



## jis

amy1277 said:


> Same here!
> I waited awhile, but it was pretty seamless once I got someone on the line.
> I am originating from KIN, so I technically still have the option to do same day and transfer to 91 in WAS...but with only a 37 minute layover I don't want to chance it. Also switching at NYP instead saves me 4 hours on the NER and gets me on 91 sooner.
> I'll do the first segment the day before and crash at the New Yorker, which is an easy walk from Moynihan Train Hall. (Side note if you book through Amtrak Hotels and Cars site there's a nice points bonus for that hotel!)





amy1277 said:


> I also switched to KIS, just to check it out-I always do ORL so I'm curious!





joelkfla said:


> There are 2 small waiting rooms that are lined with historic railroad photos, so be sure to step into them for a few minutes.



Not to scare any of you, but for the first time AFAIK there was a shooting death around 10pm at night at the Kissimmee SunRail station last week. It is under investigation and it is believed that it was not random, but was targeted where the victim and the perpetrators knew each other.

In any case, it was at a time of the day which is far removed from when any of the Silvers call at KIS.


----------



## west point

What has not been discussed AFAIK is what has happened to the poossible surplus T&E crews that worked the Star & Meteor south of Richmond? Were they all reassigned to the Super Star ? Actually all the conductors might be needed as extra Star conductors. iWere the Meteor and some Star engineers sent elsewhere for temporary duty? Maybe also some conductors? Some Meteor only engineers would have had to been possibility qalified Selma - Savannah. That would still have Surplus engineers south of SAV? It may be that not enough T&E personnel will be available to operate both Star and Meteor until October?. 

Have not noticed any vacancies for conductors except JAX. No engineers positions. Amtrak keeps everything a secrete so that we cannot find out what is actually reason of Meteor's continued moving to laterextending days of restarting.


----------



## west point

jis said:


> No. Superliner derailments have nothing to do with single level equipment. The delay is most likely because they have not been able to fill the T&E boards to the level necessary for reliable and service, and possibly because they have placed one Diner too many in mothballs that they need to now unwind, or be unable to provide Diners in all the single level overnight LD trains.


That might not be the case. What if the shortage of Superliner cars is causing some SLs that are on midwest trains to go to Western trains?. Then single level cars are being assigned to midwest trains to fill out SLs instead of going to east coast trains.


----------



## jis

west point said:


> That might not be the case. What if the shortage of Superliner cars is causing some SLs that are on midwest trains to go to Western trains?. Then single level cars are being assigned to midwest trains to fill out SLs instead of going to east coast trains.


The Super Star (which is what this discussion is about) carries the equipment that would normally run in the Star and the Meteor combined, except for one Diner, one Lounge and one Baggage car per consist, that is four of each of those. None of these could be used on midwest regionals. But as I noted, they might be a little tight on the Diners given the mothballing situation.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

west point said:


> What has not been discussed AFAIK is what has happened to the poossible surplus T&E crews that worked the Star & Meteor south of Richmond? Were they all reassigned to the Super Star ? Actually all the conductors might be needed as extra Star conductors. iWere the Meteor and some Star engineers sent elsewhere for temporary duty? Maybe also some conductors? Some Meteor only engineers would have had to been possibility qalified Selma - Savannah. That would still have Surplus engineers south of SAV? It may be that not enough T&E personnel will be available to operate both Star and Meteor until October?.
> 
> Have not noticed any vacancies for conductors except JAX. No engineers positions. Amtrak keeps everything a secrete so that we cannot find out what is actually reason of Meteor's continued moving to laterextending days of restarting.


Just because we don't know things doesn't mean that they're keeping secrets. Sheesh. Do you know everything that's going on at McD's, Apple, etc or are they all keeping secrets?


----------



## west point

jis said:


> The Super Star (which is what this discussion is about) carries the equipment that would normally run in the Star and the Meteor combined, except for one Diner, one Lounge and one Baggage car per consist, that is four of each of those. None of these could be used on midwest regionals. But as I noted, they might be a little tight on the Diners given the mothballing situation.


Are you sure about coaches and maybe sleepers?. How many more persons would want to ride if Meteor was operating as wll? The connection problems WASH and north are evident. With out the Meteor's previous schedule the potential passengers are how many? When both silver trains were operating ocassionally eah train would have 3 - 4 sleepers and 4 - 5 coaches. Yes saw them more than once at Orlando during holiday times.

With 75V-1 and V-2 sleepers in inventory there is no reason Star and Meteor could both have 4 each. That is 32. Crescent just has 2 each now and LSL what 3 total for end points. total 9. If the AM-2s were not operating on midwest trains then maybe 1 -2 more coaches on Super Star?


----------



## jis

west point said:


> Are you sure about coaches and maybe sleepers?. How many more persons would want to ride if Meteor was operating as wll? The connection problems WASH and north are evident. With out the Meteor's previous schedule the potential passengers are how many? When both silver trains were operating ocassionally eah train would have 3 - 4 sleepers and 4 - 5 coaches. Yes saw them more than once at Orlando during holiday times.
> 
> With 75V-1 and V-2 sleepers in inventory there is no reason Star and Meteor could both have 4 each. That is 32. Crescent just has 2 each now and LSL what 3 total for end points. total 9. If the AM-2s were not operating on midwest trains then maybe 1 -2 more coaches on Super Star?


I am sure about what the Meteor and Star were running with in general just before COVID set in. This is not a theoretical discussion about what the trains could be, but a real one about what they are.

As I have mentioned there are a number of Sleepers and Diners in mothballs today and they are not scheduled to come out before next year, so the consists won't change on 3rd October. The train will just be split into two trains with the exact same number of revenue cars, whether anyone likes it or not. Things might improve the year after next when a few more Sleepers are scheduled to be deployed in the Atlantic Coast service, but nothing will change much before that. There may be a Coach or two added during heavy season.


----------



## BBoy

My brother and I were planning on traveling out on AMTK # 97 on September 17th also from NYP - MIA My brother showed me only AMTK #91 is operating. Back to the drawing board for us drawing for us too. 
When 97 and 98 begins operating, I''m wondering will 91, 92, 97, 98 will have the same consists.

And once traditional dining is reinstated, will it be extended to passengers traveling in coach class?


----------



## jis

BBoy said:


> My brother and I were planning on traveling out on AMTK # 97 on September 17th also from NYP - MIA My brother showed me only AMTK #91 is operating. Back to the drawing board for us drawing for us too.
> When 97 and 98 begins operating, I''m wondering will 91, 92, 97, 98 will have the same consists.


Normally 91/92 should have one less Sleeper and Coach than 97/98.


BBoy said:


> And once traditional dining is reinstated, will it be extended to passengers traveling in coach class?


Eventually perhaps, but most likely not at the same time as when traditional dining is restored.


----------



## joelkfla

BBoy said:


> My brother and I were planning on traveling out on AMTK # 97 on September 17th also from NYP - MIA My brother showed me only AMTK #91 is operating. Back to the drawing board for us drawing for us too.
> When 97 and 98 begins operating, I''m wondering will 91, 92, 97, 98 will have the same consists.
> 
> And once traditional dining is reinstated, will it be extended to passengers traveling in coach class?


Similar but probably not identical. All should have sleepers, coaches, a cafe car, and a diner.

Immediately prior to the suspension, 

91 & 92 had 2 sleepers, with car 11 being the VL II; 
97 & 98 had 3 sleepers, with cars 10 & 12 being VL II's.
I'm not sure about the coaches, but each train had at least 2 of them.


----------



## Laurajeantx

So why no traditional dining offered on Silver Star since it was combined with Meteor? We are going Orl to DC and were told only Flex is available to sleeper passengers.


----------



## jis

Laurajeantx said:


> So why no traditional dining offered on Silver Star since it was combined with Meteor? We are going Orl to DC and were told only Flex is available to sleeper passengers.


No single level train has traditional dining at this time. I am not sure anyone outside Amtrak knows the answer to the "why" question. It is just what it is.


----------



## Laurajeantx

Considering the prices they are charging they need to reconsider that asap. Microwave dinners is not what people paying the premium prices for sleeper accommodations will tolerate for very long. As a kid that was one of the high points of our family train trips from NY to Florida. This is our first trip by train in many years. Marie Calendar doesn't cut it. And they wonder why ridership is down.


----------



## Oreius

I’m going on Silver Star #91 in early December and also in May 2023. Both times, I will be in the same car I have always been in—Car 9110. Any chance-after the end of the “Super Star--I will finally get to ride in the elusive Viewliner 2??

On a side note, my parents are coming along for the May trip. They’ll be in the H Room in Car 9111…


----------



## joelkfla

Oreius said:


> I’m going on Silver Star #91 in early December and also in May 2023. Both times, I will be in the same car I have always been in—Car 9110. Any chance-after the end of the “Super Star--I will FINALLY get to ride in the elusive Viewliner 2??
> 
> On a side note, my parents are coming along for the May trip. They’ll be in the H Room in Car 9111…


As I said above, prior to the Meteor suspension, only 9111/9211 was a VL II. Nobody knows for sure whether that will be true after Meteor resumption.


----------



## MARC Rider

Laurajeantx said:


> Considering the prices they are charging they need to reconsider that asap. Microwave dinners is not what people paying the premium prices for sleeper accommodations will tolerate for very long. As a kid that was one of the high points of our family train trips from NY to Florida. This is our first trip by train in many years. Marie Calendar doesn't cut it. And they wonder why ridership is down.


The customers have seemed to be tolerating it since 2019. Trains are commonly sold out, even with the high prices. We have no idea yet what the high prices have done to the revenue side of the equation, but if the sleepers are filling up at those prices, it's probably very good for the bottom line.

Remember, the only other choices are (1) flying in cramped quarters with TSA and *no* food service, (2)riding the bus, which are even more cramped, and which have few, if any direct runs from the northeast to Florida, so you might have to be changing buses at inconvenient places and inconvenient times, and (3) driving your own car, which is more expensive than most people think and which involves dealing with I-95, one of the most stressful roads in the country. On the other hand, even with substandard flex meals, if you take a sleeper train, you have your own private room where you can sleep horizontally, isolated from other passengers who might be infectious with who-knows-what, and, it's usually pretty quiet, and however much we complain and nitpick here, it's more comfortable and relaxing than any of the alternatives. I suppose if I absolutely didn't have enough money to afford a sleeper, and I needed to get to Florida, I'd ride coach on the train, and just pack my own meals for the 24 hour trip.

There is also the Auto-Train which does serve traditional dining car meals to the sleeper passengers and eliminates the need to rent a car when you get to Florida. But in that case, you have to make your way to Lorton, braving Washington DC area traffic, and you get dropped off at Sanford, requiring a couple hundred mile drive if your destination is in south Florida.


----------



## pennyk

I saw train 92 pass north of downtown Orlando this evening. The consist was more or less the usual except it appeared that sleeper 9214 was a V1 and not a VII (as usual).


----------



## trimetbusfan

pennyk said:


> I saw train 92 pass north of downtown Orlando this evening. The consist was more or less the usual except it appeared that sleeper 9214 was a V1 and not a VII (as usual).


Noticed crecent train 19 (14) had 2 VLII instead of VLI so not sure if that had anything to do with it


----------



## Laurajeantx

9211 is currently a V1. Saw it leave Orl last night. Out there prepping for trip next week Orl to DC.


----------



## joelkfla

Laurajeantx said:


> 9211 is currently a V1. Saw it leave Orl last night. Out there prepping for trip next week Orl to DC.


That's as expected. The normal consist is:

9210 - VL II
9211 - VL I
9212 - VL II
9213 - VL I
9214 - VL II


----------



## Marty605

How about silver star 9113 ? My Tuesday 91
Silver star roomette


----------



## pennyk

Marty605 said:


> How about silver star 9113 ? My Tuesday 91
> Silver star roomette


If your train has the "normal" consist, the 13 car will be a Viewliner I


----------



## pennyk

I just saw today's 92 just north of downtown Orlando and it appeared (but I could be wrong) that there were 6 coaches instead of the usual 5. Also, I am almost positive that 9213 sleeper was a VII instead of the "normal" Viewliner I. Otherwise the consist appeared to be "usual."


----------



## joelkfla

pennyk said:


> I just saw today's 92 just north of downtown Orlando and it appeared (but I could be wrong) that there were 6 coaches instead of the usual 5. Also, I am almost positive that 9213 sleeper was a VII instead of the "normal" Viewliner I. Otherwise the consist appeared to be "usual."


It might have been a deadhead. It's obvious when a diner or sleeper is deadheading behind the engines, but when there's a coach, there's nothing separating it from the in-service coaches.


----------



## Marty605

Was in a the roomette on 91 South NYP to Miami last week I have the V1 which was fine with me. There were alot of sleeper cars. The diner and cafe car was just after i was told it was just for people with rooms. Then the coach car had a diner and a cafe car separate.I walked up at meals water and sodas which is included in the fare. I didnt venture on the train any further. Am i correct about the separate diner/cafe?


----------



## joelkfla

Marty605 said:


> Was in a the roomette on 91 South NYP to Miami last week I have the V1 which was fine with me. There were alot of sleeper cars. The diner and cafe car was just after i was told it was just for people with rooms. Then the coach car had a diner and a cafe car separate.I walked up at meals water and sodas which is included in the fare. I didnt venture on the train any further. Am i correct about the separate diner/cafe?


There's 1 diner, and one cafe car. The diner, which precedes the first sleeper, is currently open to sleeper passengers only. The cafe, which is between the last coach and the diner, is open to all.


----------



## pennyk

Today's 92 appeared to be its "normal" consist when I saw it just north of downtown Orlando.


----------



## Sauve850

joelkfla said:


> That's as expected. The normal consist is:
> 
> 9210 - VL II
> 9211 - VL I
> 9212 - VL II
> 9213 - VL I
> 9214 - VL II


Thanks for posting the normal consist. I assume 91 is the same. I have a roomette next month in 9110 and actually prefer a VL II so I'll call an see if I can switch to 9111.


----------



## jis

Sauve850 said:


> Thanks for posting the normal consist. I assume 91 is the same. I have a roomette next month in 9110 and actually prefer a VL II so I'll call an see if I can switch to 9111.


Just to be clear 9110 is a VL-II and 9111 is a VL-I. So if you like VL-II you need not change. OTOH if what you said is a typo then you do need to change


----------



## Marty605

My trip NYP TO WPB Last week was 9111 and it was the V1


----------



## Sauve850

jis said:


> Just to be clear 9110 is a VL-II and 9111 is a VL-I. So if you like VL-II you need not change. OTOH if what you said is a typo then you do need to change


Yes typo I prefer the VL I


----------



## Joe from PA

Sauve850 said:


> Yes typo I prefer the VL I


Being 80 years old, and having to pee twice during the night, I prefer having my own toilet in my roomette. I'm pretty sure some will use the sink to do this in VL 2 .


----------



## Laurajeantx

9211 is a V1. More room by far in a roomette. That overhead storage is big enough to accommodate 2 med sized suitcases and a duffle or backpack. There is also more space for upper bunk to ceiling. VII roomettes are smaller without as much storage space. If you can ignore the commode, the VI is the better choice for 2 travelers in a roomette.


----------



## irishred72

So i can't read this entire thread, but if im booking at the end of January 2023, are the trains correct that the Amtrak site is showing, or is one still not running?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

irishred72 said:


> So i can't read this entire thread, but if im booking at the end of January 2023, are the trains correct that the Amtrak site is showing, or is one still not running?


The Silver Meteor is slated to start running again in early October...but this could change....


----------



## joelkfla

irishred72 said:


> So i can't read this entire thread, but if im booking at the end of January 2023, are the trains correct that the Amtrak site is showing, or is one still not running?


If you book on the Meteor and they still haven't gotten it running by then, you'll be rebooked on the Star, as the total number of sleepers on the Star & the Meteor together is the same as on the combined version of the Star.

If you're making a connection which is not possible on the Star, you can either request a refund, or extend your trip to include an overnight at a connection point. Amtrak will honor the fare you originally booked, but the extra night's lodging will be at your own expense.


----------



## joutback

Was in 9210h on 8/4 from fla to NYC 

the door button would not work so had to slide the door manually which was very hard esp for a handicapped person not to mention unsafe 

the thermastat in room disabled theyvsaid all were and never were to work 

the call button was pressed for help and never responded to and remained on the entire trip a leve after i yelled ata passing stewart to help me (he never turned light off 

toliet was broken and sink leaked 

hoping i get old car on way back on 8/11 as ill broken would be expected on those cars and but room much more roomy and toliet is in its own room o dont have to stare at it for 29 hours


----------



## joelkfla

joutback said:


> Was in 9210h on 8/4 from fla to NYC
> 
> the door button would not work so had to slide the door manually which was very hard esp for a handicapped person not to mention unsafe
> 
> the thermastat in room disabled theyvsaid all were and never were to work
> 
> the call button was pressed for help and never responded to and remained on the entire trip a leve after i yelled ata passing stewart to help me (he never turned light off
> 
> toliet was broken and sink leaked
> 
> hoping i get old car on way back on 8/11 as ill broken would be expected on those cars and but room much more roomy and toliet is in its own room o dont have to stare at it for 29 hours


Yes, it does seem that the new sleepers are not holding up well. I had problems with the H-room door in both directions of a June trip.

A broken toilet and a non-functioning call button are major issues in a handicapped room. I probably would have asked to be moved to a different car. Of course, if you're in a chair, it would need to be done at a station using the wheelchair lift.

You should call Amtrak and ask the agent to connect you specifically to "Customer Relations". I think you are entitled to some consideration.

Also, if you're currently booked in car 9110, 9112, or 9114, ask Customer Relations to rebook you in 9111 or 9113, as those are _usually _the old sleepers. There should be no change in fare, even if the current fare is higher than what you originally booked.


----------



## jis

This is the reason that while all the VL-IIs are deployed, fewer of them are available in actual service on a typical day. This BTW is not a new or developing problem. Very early in their deployment I traveled in one that had no toilets working and we were instructed to use the other VL-II toilets. This was on the Star.


----------



## Hans627

We will be taking the Star north from FL to BAL in November. Is there anything different from a year ago? Are more Viewliner II in service? 

Any input appreciated!


----------



## joelkfla

Hans627 said:


> We will be taking the Star north from FL to BAL in November. Is there anything different from a year ago? Are more Viewliner II in service?
> 
> Any input appreciated!


Well, a year ago both the Meteor & the Star were running daily; now only the Star is running with the cars from both trains. The number of sleepers, and the number of VL II's, on the current Star are the same as were usually on both trains combined.

The latest from Amtrak is that they will start running both trains again starting in October, but they've already missed 2 previously announced restart dates, and seeing the amount of trouble they're currently having with staffing & equipment, it's anyone's guess as to whether that will happen.

The other change is that they've tweaked the Flex dining entrees, and most people think they're slightly improved. And masks are now optional.


----------



## lordsigma

This particular date is hopefully more promising as there was a more definitive comment recently from an Amtrak executive specific to the Meteor. With previous dates management was non commital and never formally announced which services would be able to come back on the dates.


----------



## joelkfla

One more change: On my trip last fall, in the dining car the LSA took orders and brought food to the table. On my June trip, sleeper passengers were still able to eat in the diner, but there was no table service; meals had to be preordered with the SCA, and were handed out at the kitchen door.

I'm not sure, but I think it was a procedure change, not just variability of OBS crews.


----------



## Anderson

joelkfla said:


> One more change: On my trip last fall, in the dining car the LSA took orders and brought food to the table. On my June trip, sleeper passengers were still able to eat in the diner, but there was no table service; meals had to be preordered with the SCA, and were handed out at the kitchen door.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think it was a procedure change, not just variability of OBS crews.


On my trip a few weeks ago (which was a mess on Amtrak's end), I was only given the option of room service after boarding at ORL.


----------



## joelkfla

Only 4 sleepers on today's 92. The 3rd VL II is missing. This is somewhat concerning.

ETA: Just checked 91(20). It's the same. Looks like this may be a change to the consist, not just a 1-day shortage.

I can't check today's 91 yet or yesterday's 92, because the Ashland VA railcam has been removed from YouTube. All we have left for the Silvers are Plant City FL & Folkston GA. Only 12 hours of rewind are available.


----------



## Hans627

I was looking for the YouTube video from Ashland and couldn't find it. Why has it been removed?

And why is it concerning about the VL II missing?

Thanks!


----------



## joelkfla

Hans627 said:


> I was looking for the YouTube video from Ashland and couldn't find it. Why has it been removed?


Nobody knows. Virtual Railfan doesn't say. Possibilities include they lost the sponsor for that camera, or legal issues.


Hans627 said:


> And why is it concerning about the VL II missing?


It might indicate equipment or staffing availability issues for Viewliner sleepers, as we've been seeing with Superliners. Or it might not; perhaps there just isn't enough demand.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Only 4 sleepers on today's 92. The 3rd VL II is missing. This is somewhat concerning.
> 
> ETA: Just checked 91(20). It's the same. Looks like this may be a change to the consist, not just a 1-day shortage.
> 
> I can't check today's 91 yet or yesterday's 92, because the Ashland VA railcam has been removed from YouTube. All we have left for the Silvers are Plant City FL & Folkston GA. Only 12 hours of rewind are available.


92(20) has 4 sleepers. 2 of each kind. Also has 6 coaches


----------



## pennyk

joelkfla said:


> Nobody knows. Virtual Railfan doesn't say. Possibilities include they lost the sponsor for that camera, or legal issues.
> 
> It might indicate equipment or staffing availability issues for Viewliner sleepers, as we've been seeing with Superliners. Or it might not; perhaps there just isn't enough demand.


I have heard from someone that heard from someone that heard from someone that the Meteor will only be running with 2 sleepers when it returns 10/3. Because of that "rumor" (and it is a rumor so far), I have jumped through many hoops to change my 10/6 reservation from 9712 to another car without paying more. I was not able to do so, but I am now on 91.


----------



## Hans627

Are there any other rail cams that could be used to see the consists on the SS or SM?


joelkfla said:


> Nobody knows. Virtual Railfan doesn't say. Possibilities include they lost the sponsor for that camera, or legal issues.


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> 92(20) has 4 sleepers. 2 of each kind. Also has 6 coaches


The first coach might have been deadheading. 92(21) has a cafe car at the front, presumably deadheading.


pennyk said:


> I have heard from someone that heard from someone that heard from someone that the Meteor will only be running with 2 sleepers when it returns 10/3. Because of that "rumor" (and it is a rumor so far), I have jumped through many hoops to change my 10/6 reservation from 9712 to another car without paying more. I was not able to do so, but I am now on 91.


I just checked my ticket, and I'm in 9812 on a Philly trip in late October. I thought we were immune from the CZ/SWC nonsense. Now I'm worried.

I'm also in 9213 the week before they're scheduled to resume the Meteor (was originally booked in the Meteor). I hope they don't delete another sleeper.

ETA: Just checked, and both H-rooms in the Star are still available at the same fare, but then I lose half a day of sightseeing in Philly. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## joelkfla

Hans627 said:


> Are there any other rail cams that could be used to see the consists on the SS or SM?


Yes, I mentioned them in my post: 


joelkfla said:


> I can't check today's 91 yet or yesterday's 92, because the Ashland VA railcam has been removed from YouTube. All we have left for the Silvers are Plant City FL & Folkston GA. Only 12 hours of rewind are available.


----------



## Hans627

Sorry, I missed that. Thank you!


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> I just checked my ticket, and I'm in 9812 on a Philly trip in late October. I thought we were immune from the CZ/SWC nonsense. Now I'm worried.


Me too! I’m in 9112 (which is 3rd sleeper, correct?) on September 17th. I keep seeing the dreaded “Changes will be made to the travel…” when I click on the details of the trip in the app (for 2 weeks it has said this), but everything is still showing the same as I booked it. 
I have called Guest Rewards twice to ask what it means and they say they see everything the same as I do and there are no changes. 
However, if they are in fact doing a consist change it seems like I’d be affected. 
I’ve already switched from Meteor to Star so not much more I can do aside from ride in coach! Lol.


----------



## Joe from PA

Hans627 said:


> I was looking for the YouTube video from Ashland and couldn't find it. Why has it been removed?



Here's the odd thing. I have been able to view the North camera, only because its a go-to, bookmarked, on my laptop. But this is not available when I enter it (youtube.com/watch?=zys9cWMwfpY). That just takes me to youtube.com. Yes, it is today's date and correct time.


----------



## joelkfla

amy1277 said:


> Me too! I’m in 9112 (which is 3rd sleeper, correct?) on September 17th. I keep seeing the dreaded “Changes will be made to the travel…” when I click on the details of the trip in the app (for 2 weeks it has said this), but everything is still showing the same as I booked it.
> I have called Guest Rewards twice to ask what it means and they say they see everything the same as I do and there are no changes.
> However, if they are in fact doing a consist change it seems like I’d be affected.
> I’ve already switched from Meteor to Star so not much more I can do aside from ride in coach! Lol.


Yes, it's the 3rd sleeper, bit you're in a different situation, because your trip is before they're scheduled to resume the Meteor, so you're in the combined Star, which currently is running with 4 sleepers. You should be OK, unless they delete 2 more sleepers from the combined Star, or reduce to less than 7 days a week. Hopefully, things don't get that dire.

I don't know what that message is about. I'm booked in the 4th sleeper on the combined Star in the last week of September, and I'm not getting it.


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> Yes, it's the 3rd sleeper, bit you're in a different situation, because your trip is before they're scheduled to resume the Meteor, so you're in the combined Star, which currently is running with 4 sleepers. You should be OK, unless they delete 2 more sleepers from the combined Star, or reduce to less than 7 days a week. Hopefully, things don't get that dire.
> 
> I don't know what that message is about. I'm booked in the 4th sleeper on the combined Star in the last week of September, and I'm not getting it.


Oh, ok- apologies, as I completely misread your original post on the topic!
I thought you meant the 3rd sleeper car, not the 3rd VLII. Meaning I thought they got rid of the 12 car.
Haven’t had my coffee yet! Haha.


----------



## joelkfla

Joe from PA said:


> Here's the odd thing. I have been able to view the North camera, only because its a go-to, bookmarked, on my laptop. But this is not available when I enter it (youtube.com/watch?=zys9cWMwfpY). That just takes me to youtube.com. Yes, it is today's date and correct time.


That is curious. When I search for Ashland railcam or Ashland virtual railfan, it doesn't find the camera. 

Have you ever been a Virtual Railfan member? Maybe there's a leftover cookie giving you member access.

As to the reason for its removal, I just found this on the description:
"Because of recent criminal activity, we are taking a proactive step to limit the visibility of the Ashland cameras, and they are currently Members Only. We will return them to the public as soon as we possibly can."


----------



## Joe from PA

joelkfla said:


> That is curious. When I search for Ashland railcam or Ashland virtual railfan, it doesn't find the camera.
> 
> Have you ever been a Virtual Railfan member? Maybe there's a leftover cookie giving you member access.
> 
> As to the reason for its removal, I just found this on the description:
> "Because of recent criminal activity, we are taking a proactive step to limit the visibility of the Ashland cameras, and they are currently Members Only. We will return them to the public as soon as we possibly can."


Yes, I am. However, I can only bring up the ""North" camera, which is the one on my bookmark list. A search did not work. That being the case, I'll report on 91 now and then


----------



## Amtrak709

joelkfla said:


> That is curious. When I search for Ashland railcam or Ashland virtual railfan, it doesn't find the camera.
> 
> Have you ever been a Virtual Railfan member? Maybe there's a leftover cookie giving you member access.
> 
> As to the reason for its removal, I just found this on the description:
> "Because of recent criminal activity, we are taking a proactive step to limit the visibility of the Ashland cameras, and they are currently Members Only. We will return them to the public as soon as we possibly can."


I wonder what that means "criminal activity"? I have been a member of Virtual Rail off and on (currently off) for years. I visit the Ashland VA site frequently primarily because of the shear number of Amtrak trains through Ashland (the Silvers + about 20 others a day I think).


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Just got a email rebooked from 12 car to 10 car. This is for October. So yes no third sleeper on the Sliver Meteor.


----------



## joelkfla

The red exclamation point appeared on the app while I was waiting for AGR callback. Agent confirmed that 9712 & 9812 cars have been deleted; I didn't think to ask for how long.

So I'm rebooked on the Star in 9210. Agent said the server that sends out e-tickets is down, so it may be a while 'till I get the email, but I do see the update on the app. 

The Star's OTP has been pretty bad lately. I hope it improves when it's back to its normal size, as I'm not crazy about arriving near midnight. For now, the e-ticket is showing arrival time on the modified SuperStar schedule; maybe that will change on 10/3.


----------



## chrsjrcj

I’m booked on 98 on 11/11 and was looking at possibly moving my reservation to 11/12. All the roomettes are completely booked almost 3 months in advance. 

I wonder if Amtrak will try to staff the 2 sleepers with 1 attendant.


----------



## pennyk

I saw 92 this evening at a crossing north of the ORL station. There were 5 coaches, cafe, diner and only 4 sleepers.

I am glad I was able to switch my 9712 bedroom to a 9110 bedroom over the weekend. I have not looked, but my guess is that the bedrooms are now sold out for the dates on which I have traveling.


----------



## Laurajeantx

We are booked on the 9811 on 12/2. So far no changes but that is still a ways off.


----------



## pennyk

joelkfla said:


> The red exclamation point appeared on the app while I was waiting for AGR callback. Agent confirmed that 9712 & 9812 cars have been deleted; I didn't think to ask for how long.


I heard "through the grapeviine" that the Meteor 12 cars will return in time for Thanksgiving travel. However, I do not think I would totally rely on that information.


----------



## jis

I have a ticket on 9812 on 18 Nov, but it is a discretionary, potentially throw away trip, so either way is fine. If I get downgrade I will cancel.


----------



## joelkfla

Laurajeantx said:


> We are booked on the 9811 on 12/2. So far no changes but that is still a ways off.


Shouldn't be a problem either way. If Penny's sources are right, the train will be back to full length by then. And if it's not, at least so far, only the xx12 cars are affected, not the xx11's.

But the way things have been going, nothing is for sure.


----------



## JWM

The Silver Service should be the most patronized long-distance route in the country. Amtrak, in prime season. could probably fill four of them. Ditto the full dining car service. I love trains, but the current situation has me swearing off rail for the near future.


----------



## Amtraknofly

We're booked on 10/15 Car 9710 - Room xx......what do y'all think about that one?


----------



## pennyk

pennyk said:


> I saw 92 this evening at a crossing north of the ORL station. There were 5 coaches, cafe, diner and only 4 sleepers.


Again this evening (8/23), the consist was the same as last evening with only 4 sleepers.


----------



## lordsigma

pennyk said:


> Again this evening (8/23), the consist was the same as last evening with only 4 sleepers.


Did they take off an older or a newer car?


----------



## pennyk

lordsigma said:


> Did they take off an older or a newer car?


Newer. Previous consists were even cars V2 and odd cars V1. There was a V2, V1, V2, V1


----------



## pennyk

Amtraknofly said:


> We're booked on 10/15 Car 9710 - Room xx......what do y'all think about that one?


No one knows for sure, but the rumors are that the 12 cars were being removed from the Meteor and you are in the 10 car. I am in 9811 and 9110 the first week in October and I feel somewhat secure, but not secure enough to make a non-refundable hotel reservation. Also, October is in hurricane season and if winds are strong and CSX "closes" the tracks, Amtrak will cancel trains.


----------



## Joe from PA

Amtrak709 said:


> I visit the Ashland VA site frequently primarily because of the shear number of Amtrak trains through Ashland (the Silvers + about 20 others a day I think).


Plus the Auto Train. I have a bit of fun guessing when a non-stop train will go though Ashland. If running on time, the Star would be around 5 pm, and the Meteor around 9:15 pm.


----------



## Amtrak709

Joe from PA said:


> Plus the Auto Train. I have a bit of fun guessing when a non-stop train will go though Ashland. If running on time, the Star would be around 5 pm, and the Meteor around 9:15 pm.


It always seemed like the most watched trains on the Virtual Railfan site in Ashland VA were #53 Auto Train @ about 0630p and #97 Silver Meteor @ about 0915p. Not being a current member of Virtual Railfan, I watched # 97 almost every night on YouTube. #97 has been annulled for some time now. I am still curious about the "criminal activity" that caused the Ashland site to be removed from YouTube access.


----------



## pennyk

Again, I saw train 92 just north of ORL this evening and it has the same "reduced" consist with only 4 sleepers (V2, V1, V2, V1) together with 5 coaches, cafe and diner/sleeper lounge.


----------



## Joe from PA

pennyk said:


> Again, I saw train 92 just north of ORL this evening and it has the same "reduced" consist with only 4 sleepers (V2, V1, V2, V1) together with 5 coaches, cafe and diner/sleeper lounge.


Same with 91 going through Ashland 2 hours late;


----------



## joelkfla

In light of the revelation that the resumed Meteor will have only 2 sleepers, I'm confident that the 4-sleeper SuperStar is baked in until the resumption.


----------



## frequentflyer

Amtrak709 said:


> It always seemed like the most watched trains on the Virtual Railfan site in Ashland VA were #53 Auto Train @ about 0630p and #97 Silver Meteor @ about 0915p. Not being a current member of Virtual Railfan, I watched # 97 almost every night on YouTube. #97 has been annulled for some time now. I am still curious about the "criminal activity" that caused the Ashland site to be removed from YouTube access.


Ashland is still on YouTube.


----------



## joelkfla

frequentflyer said:


> Ashland is still on YouTube.


It's _back _on YouTube (hooray!). It was restricted to only VR members for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hans627

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Silver Meteor is slated to start running again in early October...but this could change....


Have there been any updates on this?

Thanks!


----------



## pennyk

Hans627 said:


> Have there been any updates on this?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a reservation on the Silver Meteor for 10/3 (the first day the Meteor is scheduled to run) and last time I checked, my reservation is still valid. (However, a hurricane could change that).


----------



## TEREB

I sure hope not. We have reservations on train 97 on the 4th.


----------



## Joe from PA

I hope 97 starts up again. It was a nightly function to watch it pass through Ashland VA around 9:15 pm (if running on-time).


----------



## Hans627

When is the start date for train #97 to run again?


----------



## lordsigma

Hans627 said:


> When is the start date for train #97 to run again?


10/3


----------



## Amtrak709

Joe from PA said:


> I hope 97 starts up again. It was a nightly function to watch it pass through Ashland VA around 9:15 pm (if running on-time)





Joe from PA said:


> I hope 97 starts up again. It was a nightly function to watch it pass through Ashland VA around 9:15 pm (if running on-time).


joe from PA: I am with you. Like clockwork I would log in to Virtual Rail Ashland to see #97 almost every night. Seems most attention is focused on the Auto Train #53 through Ashland at about 6PM. The Silver Meteor has been my favorite train (as an SAL and SCL train + Amtrak) for a good part of my 75 years of life and 300,000 rail miles. I, too, have missed it these past nine months.


----------



## striker64

Yep, I have a ticket on 10/6 for #97, so hopefully that date holds. I presume Amtrak had notified by this point if the train was going to be pushed back? I can't recall, although I could look back in this thread too.


----------



## lordsigma

striker64 said:


> Yep, I have a ticket on 10/6 for #97, so hopefully that date holds. I presume Amtrak had notified by this point if the train was going to be pushed back? I can't recall, although I could look back in this thread too.


I would say that the biggest issue would be hurricane consequences. As far as the Meteor return it should be 10/3 if the lines are reopened. RPA actually asked Amtrak management about this and they stated that 10/3 is the actual planned date of Silver Meteor resumption - previous dates were estimates not set in stone. This date has a lot more going for it than previous Silver Meteor dates.


----------



## striker64

lordsigma said:


> I would say that the biggest issue would be hurricane consequences. As far as the Meteor return it should be 10/3 if the lines are reopened. RPA actually asked Amtrak management about this and they stated that 10/3 is the actual planned date of Silver Meteor resumption - previous dates were estimates not set in stone. This date has a lot more going for it than previous Silver Meteor dates.



I appreciate the update. I hadn't seen that - good to know it may be more concrete. And yes of course, hurricane damage is the biggest concern. Hopefully, we'll know about that this weekend.


----------



## west point

91, & 97 Next monday? Onlyy if Sun Rail in Kissimmee is fixed and tracks cleared WASH <> MIA. We do not know what IAN is going to do from now to Monday. Then again the Tampa portion may not be fixed by Monday or in a week?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

west point said:


> 91, & 97 Next monday? Onlyy if Sun Rail in Kissimmee is fixed and tracks cleared WASH <> MIA. We do not know what IAN is going to do from now to Monday. Then again the Tampa portion may not be fixed by Monday or in a week?


Silvers show cancelled in Arrow thru Thursday. Either here on AU or on FB I read the Kissimmee bridge won’t be fixed till the end of the week.


----------



## lordsigma

striker64 said:


> Yep, I have a ticket on 10/6 for #97, so hopefully that date holds. I presume Amtrak had notified by this point if the train was going to be pushed back? I can't recall, although I could look back in this thread too.


As of right now in the system Thursday 10/6 is the resumption date of the Meteor due to aforementioned hurricane damage.


----------



## ANRR

I was ticketed on 97 on 10/8, they switched me to 91, website says 97 "cancelled,"


----------



## jruff001

97/98 are now showing up on the Dixieland Software Amtrak status pages.

They are showing as "cancelled" today of course along with 91/92 south of JAX due to Ian, but at least the Meteor appears to be back on the schedule.






Amtrak Status Maps - East


Amtrak train status displayed on an interactive map.



dixielandsoftware.net


----------



## Amtrak709

As purely a matter of curiosity on this; and after attempting a dummy booking, it appears that 97/98 may return to service on 10/11 and 10/12 respectively. Any discussion or insights on this.


----------



## lordsigma

As of Monday the Star is no longer stopping in Jesup GA. This is because the Meteor is back on the schedule. Jesup will see service again once the tracks to Miami are fixed.


----------



## lordsigma

Amtrak709 said:


> As purely a matter of curiosity on this; and after attempting a dummy booking, it appears that 97/98 may return to service on 10/11 and 10/12 respectively. Any discussion or insights on this.


It was scheduled to start Monday - it hasn’t due to the damage south of Orlando. It should start as soon as the tracks open. Based on the damage and the photos I’ve seen I’d be surprised if the current dates hold but you never know.


----------



## VentureForth

lordsigma said:


> As of Monday the Star is no longer stopping in Jesup GA. This is because the Meteor is back on the schedule. Jesup will see service again once the tracks to Miami are fixed.


That's so bureaucratic of Amtrak. Stop serving a station because of a date, never mind demand for it and the fact there's rail damage 500 miles away.


----------



## Palmland

lordsigma said:


> It was scheduled to start Monday - it hasn’t due to the damage south of Orlando. It should start as soon as the tracks open. Based on the damage and the photos I’ve seen I’d be surprised if the current dates hold but you never know.


It does sound like it will take a while according to this Trains’ report that announced service returning to the Sunrail Poinciana station.

“Repairs to return service to the remaining stations are expected to take several weeks. The Kissimmee area saw heavy flooding as a result of the hurricane, resulting in some track washouts


----------



## striker64

I just got a cancellation notice for 92 from Orlando next week. It looks like Amtrak isn't running the bus from Orlando to Jacksonville anymore (but strangely, the other direction is still bookable).


----------



## lordsigma

striker64 said:


> I just got a cancellation notice for 92 from Orlando next week. It looks like Amtrak isn't running the bus from Orlando to Jacksonville anymore (but strangely, the other direction is still bookable).


They most likely are running it but it’s not bookable - you have to call to get switched to the train/bus option. I did - it showed up as canceled and I had to call to get on the alternative train/bus setup.


----------



## striker64

lordsigma said:


> They most likely are running it but it’s not bookable - you have to call to get switched to the train/bus option. I did - it showed up as canceled and I had to call to get on the alternative train/bus setup.


I also called and they were not able to help - said no bus is running.

EDIT: Guest Rewards was more helpful and they were able to book the bus/train option for 92.


----------



## joelkfla

This is getting ridiculous; they just can't make up their minds! As of now, both the Meteor & the Star are showing canceled out of KIS thru 10/14, and bookable as all train starting Sat., 10/15 -- which seems rather optimistic based on reports.

I just hope they get their brown stuff together by 10/23, when I'm booked on the Star. I already lost one trip to Ian.


----------



## west point

joelkfla said:


> This is getting ridiculous; they just can't make up their minds! As of now, both the Meteor & the Star are showing canceled out of KIS thru 10/14, and bookable as all train starting Sat., 10/15 -- which seems rather optimistic based on reports.
> 
> I just hope they get their brown stuff together by 10/23, when I'm booked on the Star. I already lost one trip to Ian.


It is not going to happen.









SunRail: Kissimmee tracks possibly repaired by late October after Hurricane Ian


SunRail hopes to have rail service restored by the end of the month to its southernmost destinations, following damage from Hurricane Ian.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## lordsigma

joelkfla said:


> This is getting ridiculous; they just can't make up their minds! As of now, both the Meteor & the Star are showing canceled out of KIS thru 10/14, and bookable as all train starting Sat., 10/15 -- which seems rather optimistic based on reports.
> 
> I just hope they get their brown stuff together by 10/23, when I'm booked on the Star. I already lost one trip to Ian.


It’s out of their control. They are canceling a few days out awaiting word from SunRail for updates. If you are going between JAX and TPA they’ll put you on a bus below JAX either direction. They are running it even if the site says they aren’t - you have to Speak to an agent to get switched to the train bus combo - for the northbound direction they are only accommodating existing reservations on the bus not accepting any new which is why it doesn’t show up. If your 10/23 trip from KIS comes up as canceled call they’ll put you on a bus to JAX. Speak to an AGR agent if you have the option. They are running the train with 4 sleepers so they have plenty of room.


----------



## pshapley314

I just got home yesterday from the 91. They booked me on the phone to go from JAX to Orlando because that's as far as it was going. When I got off in JAX there were 2 buses, one directly to Tampa and one that went to Orlando, Kissimmee and Lakeland. He let me stay on to Lakeland. 
I applaud then for doing the best they can to accommodate us.


----------



## MARC Rider

You know, the fact that the neither the website nor the reservation clerks have their act together regarding this service disruption is a much greater indictment of Amtrak management than the fact that they're serving Flex Meals.


----------



## joelkfla

lordsigma said:


> It’s out of their control. They are canceling a few days out awaiting word from SunRail for updates. If you are going between JAX and TPA they’ll put you on a bus below JAX either direction. They are running it even if the site says they aren’t - you have to Speak to an agent to get switched to the train bus combo - for the northbound direction they are only accommodating existing reservations on the bus not accepting any new which is why it doesn’t show up. If your 10/23 trip from KIS comes up as canceled call they’ll put you on a bus to JAX. Speak to an AGR agent if you have the option. They are running the train with 4 sleepers so they have plenty of room.


I know the track repairs are out of their control, but earlier this week they had the bus bridge bookable, and now it's not. That's what I meant by they can't make up their mind.

Who knows whether they'll change their mind again, and decide not to run the bus? That's fine, I can drive the 2 hours to JAX, but I'd like to know so I can plan. And @striker64 said 800-USARAIL told him there was no bus running, but AGR told him there was!


----------



## lordsigma

joelkfla said:


> I know the track repairs are out of their control, but earlier this week they had the bus bridge bookable, and now it's not. That's what I meant by they can't make up their mind.
> 
> Who knows whether they'll change their mind again, and decide not to run the bus? That's fine, I can drive the 2 hours to JAX, but I'd like to know so I can plan. And @striker64 said 800-USARAIL told him there was no bus running, but AGR told him there was!


It’s something weird as usual about how they are handling it in Arrow. They are running the bus and will be until the tracks reopen.


----------



## west point

Hate to burst anyone's bubble but check this link. Time to ask for a federal directed service order for one silver service to operate on the CSX SAL line JAX - Lakeland. The other silver to Orlando.









SunRail: Kissimmee tracks possibly repaired by late October after Hurricane Ian


SunRail hopes to have rail service restored by the end of the month to its southernmost destinations, following damage from Hurricane Ian.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## joelkfla

west point said:


> Hate to burst anyone's bubble but check this link. Time to ask for a federal directed service order for one silver service to operate on the CSX SAL line JAX - Lakeland. The other silver to Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunRail: Kissimmee tracks possibly repaired by late October after Hurricane Ian
> 
> 
> SunRail hopes to have rail service restored by the end of the month to its southernmost destinations, following damage from Hurricane Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.clickorlando.com


Selfishly, I prefer the bus bridge; I just wish they were consistent and transparent.

I would hate to park my car at Kissimmee, board a bus to JAX, and then have the return train rerouted to Tampa, with no space available on the train to Orlando. They would still need to run a bus from Orlando to Kissimmee, or just abandon Kissimmee passengers to their own devices. SunRail is running a train/bus from Orlando to Kissimmee, but SunRail runs limited hours, infrequently during the day, and not at all on weekends.

I assume the washout is between ORL & Kissimmee, since SunRail can't get through. If the tracks south of Kissimmee are intact, perhaps they could run from Lakeland to Kissimmee, and run backwards to the turnout to Winter Haven and points south.


----------



## west point

Yes however several put south of tupperware as well but also some wash outs are south of Kissimmeee, Sun rail servicing Tupperware. Sugested ORL as train can br pulled back to Sanford for maintrnance as the Sunset was done. No reports of how the CSX lines are south and west of Poincianna to Tampa and MIA. If MIA not clear then no reson to extend south of JAX . On seond thought do not know if CSX, Amtrak and Sun Rail tracks are between DeBArry and JAX. It is Sun rail to Deland, Amtrak to Palatka, and CSX to JAX.


----------



## Palmland

Best solution if going to the northeast is to take AutoTrain from Sanford that has been running since several days after the storm. 

We booked our trip next week during a sale and get traditional dining, cheaper fares (including auto) than a bedroom on a Silver train, plus save on transit/car rental at destination.


----------



## lordsigma

Palmland said:


> Best solution if going to the northeast is to take AutoTrain from Sanford that has been running since several days after the storm.
> 
> We booked our trip next week during a sale and get traditional dining, cheaper fares (including auto) than a bedroom on a Silver train, plus save on transit/car rental at destination.





west point said:


> Hate to burst anyone's bubble but check this link. Time to ask for a federal directed service order for one silver service to operate on the CSX SAL line JAX - Lakeland. The other silver to Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunRail: Kissimmee tracks possibly repaired by late October after Hurricane Ian
> 
> 
> SunRail hopes to have rail service restored by the end of the month to its southernmost destinations, following damage from Hurricane Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.clickorlando.com



I took Star down but switched to Auto Train north with rental as I know they’re going to extend the outage.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

I am scheduled to go later this month. The last full week in October. This might be a issue for me. I am hoping my previous book ticket southbound will stay a train, but a bus the last few miles would be fine too.


----------



## Joe from PA

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> I am scheduled to go later this month. The last full week in October. This might be a issue for me. I am hoping my previous book ticket southbound will stay a train, but a bus the last few miles would be fine too.


Please define "last few miles". Florida is a very big state.


----------



## jis

Joe from PA said:


> Please define "last few miles". Florida is a very big state.


I am sure he means JAX to Orlando or some such. It is pretty obvious in this context.


----------



## pshapley314

I got off the train in JAX Friday and there were 2 buses waiting for us. One direct to Tampa and one to Orlando. Kissimmee and Lakeland. After St. Louis to Chicago to Washington DC to Jacksonville, I would consider the Florida travel would definitely feel like "a few more miles". Ha!


----------



## chrsjrcj

Is there no bus service to South Florida?


----------



## jis

chrsjrcj said:


> Is there no bus service to South Florida?


No. Only Tampa, Orlando and a few points in between.


----------



## VentureForth

pshapley314 said:


> I got off the train in JAX Friday and there were 2 buses waiting for us. One direct to Tampa and one to Orlando. Kissimmee and Lakeland. After St. Louis to Chicago to Washington DC to Jacksonville, I would consider the Florida travel would definitely feel like "a few more miles". Ha!


That's odd. Lakeland is directly enroute to Tampa whereas it's a LONG, crowded drive if you have to go through Kissimmee first.

Lakeland and Tampa on one bus and Orlando/Kissimmee on the other makes much more sense, even if it takes an extra bus because of headcount.


----------



## jis

VentureForth said:


> That's odd. Lakeland is directly enroute to Tampa whereas it's a LONG, crowded drive if you have to go through Kissimmee first.
> 
> Lakeland and Tampa on one bus and Orlando/Kissimmee on the other makes much more sense, even if it takes an extra bus because of headcount.


Maybe there were too many Tampa passengers leaving not enough room for Lakeland passengers on the Tampa bus, and there was no third bus available? I have no idea what the situation was so I as an armchair expert, am unable to reach an absolute conclusion about what was the best way to handle the situation, and assume that those handling the situation had more information than I have, in order to decide what to do.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Well the Meteor seem to have been canceled and only the Star is running. This is a problem for me.

Ok so confused Oct 13th is posted end date. But my ticket have bounced between train. With another update it when back to the Meteor. Yeah this getting weird.


----------



## joelkfla

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Well the Meteor seem to have been canceled and only the Star is running. This is a problem for me.
> 
> Ok so confused Oct 13th is posted end date. But my ticket have bounced between train. With another update it when back to the Meteor. Yeah this getting weird.


I'm confused. What is your travel date? What do you mean when you say your ticket has been bounced between trains? Are you traveling south of JAX? If you were in a sleeper, which train and car number?

The current advisory says the Meteor is canceled through at least 10/13, but Arrow shows it canceled thru 10/14. I think chances are nil that it will restart before that, but good that it will not start until a later date. IMHO chances are also nil that if you were moved from the Meteor to the Star, Amtrak will move you back to the Meteor without you initiating the change.

I don't know why you would have been bounced from the Meteor after 10/14, unless you were booked on the 12 sleeper which was deleted from the train.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

I am confused too. Head spinning confused. My ticket is the Meteor late October. It did show as the Star for a moment. They I hit refresh button and it when back to the Meteor. Coming from upstate I have to make a connection at NYP. It’s a different ticket purchase with cash, my sleeper to Florida is a AGR reward. The key is departing time out of NYP, doing the Sliver Star means a early morning start.


----------



## joelkfla

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> I am confused too. Head spinning confused. My ticket is the Meteor late October. It did show as the Star for a moment. They I hit refresh button and it when back to the Meteor. Coming from upstate I have to make a connection at NYP. It’s a different ticket purchase with cash, my sleeper to Florida is a AGR reward. The key is departing time out of NYP, doing the Sliver Star means a early morning start.


Sounds to me like somebody was putting the hurricane affect into the computer, and either they made a mistake and backed it out, or you caught it while they were in the process of making the change before it was complete.

At this time, the Meteor is scheduled starting 10/15, and as I said above, AFAIK the only reason to be bumped is if you were in sleeper 12 (but that happened a month ago.)


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Sounds to me like somebody was putting the hurricane affect into the computer, and either they made a mistake and backed it out, or you caught it while they were in the process of making the change before it was complete.
> 
> At this time, the Meteor is scheduled starting 10/15, and as I said above, AFAIK the only reason to be bumped is if you were in sleeper 12 (but that happened a month ago.)


Well, getting bumped from Sleeper 12 after 11/17 happened yesterday, not a month ago  Happened to me, leading to change of trains to 92 due to unavailability of Roomettes in the reduced Sleeper capacity Meteor on the day of travel.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> Well, getting bumped from Sleeper 12 after 11/17 happened yesterday, not a month ago  Happened to me, leading to change of trains to 92 due to unavailability of Roomettes in the reduced Sleeper capacity Meteor on the day of travel.


That's news. I guess they've decided that they're not going to restore the sleeper by Thanksgiving. I was bumped from my October trip actually 2 months ago (I see after reviewing my emails.)


----------



## joelkfla

No update to the advisory on the Amtrak site yet; it still says "through at least" today. Heading north out of Kissimmee, Arrow shows both Silvers canceled tomorrow, the Star "sold out" and the Meteor canceled on 10/15, and both Silvers bookable on 10/16.

I couldn't find any new info on SunRail site either, just the original advisory about a bus bridge into Kissimmee.

I did get a phone number for the Kissimmee station, and I called and confirmed that the ticket office is open as normal despite there being no trains running.


----------



## Palmland

I guess related to this is a question I had about how CSX freight traffic that would normally go over to their Ocala line would be handled.

Waiting for our 3 hour late AutoTrain yesterday in Sanford the answer isn’t surprising. I saw a freight crossing the St John’s bridge in Sanford that was a sizable length including a number of auto racks. Normally the line only sees an occasional short local that serves the area (plus Amtrak). So CSX is routing it through Jax, as it used to.

Since the Kissimmee repairs are taking a while, I do wonder why Amtrak doesn’t turn the Star in Orlando rather than Jax.


----------



## lordsigma

Palmland said:


> I guess related to this is a question I had about how CSX freight traffic that would normally go over to their Ocala line would be handled.
> 
> Waiting for our 3 hour late AutoTrain yesterday in Sanford the answer isn’t surprising. I saw a freight crossing the St John’s bridge in Sanford that was a sizable length including a number of auto racks. Normally the line only sees an occasional short local that serves the area (plus Amtrak). So CSX is routing it through Jax, as it used to.
> 
> Since the Kissimmee repairs are taking a while, I do wonder why Amtrak doesn’t turn the Star in Orlando rather than Jax.


Crew is out of Tampa is it not?


----------



## TEREB

We have reservations on train 97 for October 15th. We have yet to be notified of this train being cancelled. Can I be optimist? Or should I find other living accommodations?


----------



## jis

Amtrak uses the same tracks that SunRail is talking about …









SunRail: Kissimmee tracks possibly repaired by late October after Hurricane Ian


SunRail hopes to have rail service restored by the end of the month to its southernmost destinations, following damage from Hurricane Ian.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## joelkfla

TEREB said:


> We have reservations on train 97 for October 15th. We have yet to be notified of this train being cancelled. Can I be optimist? Or should I find other living accommodations?


How far are you going?

The website still shows it running all the way to Miami on the 15th. I see 3 possibilities:

The tracks will be repaired by then, and 97 will run to Miami. (But it seems likely that we would have heard something from Amtrak, SunRail, or the Orlando news media by now if that were likely.)
Train 97 will run as far as JAX, with a bus to Orlando & Kissimmee.
Train 97 will be canceled, but there should be room to accommodate you on Train 91, with the bus bridge to Orlando if you're going that far.
If you're going no further than Orlando or Kissimmee, I would wait and see what develops, but check your trip on the app a few times a day to see if there are any changes, and phone Amtrak immediately if you're canceled and not rebooked on 91.

If you're going further south, you might want to consider alternatives, or you can hang on and hope for the best. IMHO, the odds of trains running south of Orlando by Saturday are pretty slim.


----------



## TEREB

joelkfla said:


> No update to the advisory on the Amtrak site yet; it still says "through at least" today. Heading north out of Kissimmee, Arrow shows both Silvers canceled tomorrow, the Star "sold out" and the Meteor canceled on 10/15, and both Silvers bookable on 10/16.
> 
> I couldn't find any new info on SunRail site either, just the original advisory about a bus bridge into Kissimmee.
> 
> I did get a phone number for the Kissimmee station, and I called and confirmed that the ticket office is open as normal despite there being no





joelkfla said:


> How far are you going?
> 
> The website still shows it running all the way to Miami on the 15th. I see 3 possibilities:
> 
> The tracks will be repaired by then, and 97 will run to Miami. (But it seems likely that we would have heard something from Amtrak, SunRail, or the Orlando news media by now if that were likely.)
> Train 97 will run as far as JAX, with a bus to Orlando & Kissimmee.
> Train 97 will be canceled, but there should be room to accommodate you on Train 91, with the bus bridge to Orlando if you're going that far.
> If you're going no further than Orlando or Kissimmee, I would wait and see what develops, but check your trip on the app a few times a day to see if there are any changes, and phone Amtrak immediately if you're canceled and not rebooked on 91.
> 
> If you're going further south, you might want to consider alternatives, or you can hang on and hope for the best. IMHO, the odds of trains running south of Orlando by Saturday are pretty slim.


Thank you for your input. Yes, we’re going all the way to HOL. 
I don’t understand why the Silver is running but not the Meteor? They both go to HOL. What am I missing?


----------



## bonzoesc

TEREB said:


> Thank you for your input. Yes, we’re going all the way to HOL.
> I don’t understand why the Silver is running but not the Meteor? They both go to HOL. What am I missing?


If you're on the Silver Star, you're missing Tampa, Lakeland, and everything between Yemassee SC and Fayetteville NC. If you're on the Silver Meteor, you're missing everything from Denmark SC to Raleigh NC.


----------



## joelkfla

TEREB said:


> Thank you for your input. Yes, we’re going all the way to HOL.
> I don’t understand why the Silver is running but not the Meteor? They both go to HOL. What am I missing?


The Meteor was combined into the Star around the beginning of this year. It had to do with Amtrak's labor shortage post-pandemic. Although the number of passenger cars on the combined train was the same as the total number usually used by the Star & the Meteor together, running them as a single train used less onboard staff and train crew. The Star was selected to run because it serves more stations than the Meteor. 

They had announced at least twice that they would start running both trains again but then postponed it. It was finally supposed to start again at the beginning of October, but then tracks around Kissimmee were damaged by Hurricane Ian, so no trains are running south of Jacksonville now. We're just waiting for the tracks to be repaired, and then Amtrak is expected to resume running both trains. Until that happens, you won't be able to get to South Florida on Amtrak.


----------



## moosejunky99

The 91 suppose to go all the way down to Miami.. unless that is a error.. per Intercity Rail Map


----------



## trimetbusfan

moosejunky99 said:


> The 91 suppose to go all the way down to Miami.. unless that is a error.. per Intercity Rail Map


That is not correct. It shows it going to Miami but it will actually terminate in JAX.


----------



## blueman271

trimetbusfan said:


> That is not correct. It shows it going to Miami but it will actually terminate in JAX.


Does anyone know why alternate transportation is not provide to South Florida?


----------



## lordsigma

blueman271 said:


> Does anyone know why alternate transportation is not provide to South Florida?


No but Amtrak has stated in other recent similar situations that they have not always been able to secure busses as of late due to lesser charter bus availability with charter companies having similar staffing shortages. Whether or not it’s true in this case I don’t know but just sharing a possibility.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

lordsigma said:


> No but Amtrak has stated in other recent similar situations that they have not always been able to secure busses as of late due to lesser charter bus availability with charter companies having similar staffing shortages. Whether or not it’s true in this case I don’t know but just sharing a possibility.


I suspect it's true as I was in FL last week and the Mears Connect buses from the airport to Disney resorts were few and far between. I did also wonder if maybe some of their buses were damaged in the flooding from Ian since this was the Sunday after the storm hit.


----------



## lordsigma

AmtrakBlue said:


> I suspect it's true as I was in FL last week and the Mears Connect buses from the airport to Disney resorts were few and far between. I did also wonder if maybe some of their buses were damaged in the flooding from Ian since this was the Sunday after the storm hit.


It makes sense charter companies take reservations many months out. Amtrak bus bridges require last minute arrangements, usually require multiple busses. and in situations like this require them every day for an extended period. It’s not hard to see why they may run into problems these days.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

AmtrakBlue said:


> I suspect it's true as I was in FL last week and the Mears Connect buses from the airport to Disney resorts were few and far between. I did also wonder if maybe some of their buses were damaged in the flooding from Ian since this was the Sunday after the storm hit.


Or the staff called out to deal with the damage at there house. Got to give people a break some may of lost there house and have priority cleaning, recover over tourists.


----------



## lordsigma

Silver Star will resume south of Jacksonville tomorrow. Todays 91 will run to Miami and tomorrows 92 will originate MIa. Meteor 97 resumed tomorrow 98 Sunday.


----------



## joelkfla

lordsigma said:


> Silver Star will resume south of Jacksonville tomorrow. Todays 91 will run to Miami and tomorrows 92 will originate MIa. Meteor 97 resumed tomorrow 98 Sunday.


Is this from a reliable source?

If the tracks are back in service, it seems odd that there's still no announcement from SunRail either on their home page or in the local news.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Is this from a reliable source?
> 
> If the tracks are back in service, it seems odd that there's still no announcement from SunRail either on their home page or in the local news.


SunRail does not have to announce anything until near the end of the weekend since they do not have any weekend service. The first service of theirs affected would be on Monday.

But of course I have been trained in a Pavlovian way to distrust Amtrak to the point that I don't believe any more that any of their LD trains will run with my appointed accommodation on it, until it actually starts running  So we'll see, fingers crossed. That is also why I don't travel by Amtrak LD service anymore, at least for the time being, since I don't want to deal with this level of uncertainty.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> SunRail does not have to announce anything until near the end of the weekend since they do not have any weekend service. The first service of theirs affected would be on Monday.
> 
> But of course I have been trained in a Pavlovian way to distrust Amtrak to the point that I don't believe any more that any of their LD trains will run with my appointed accommodation on it, until it actually starts runnign  So we'll see, fingers crossed. That is also why I don't travel by Amtrak LD service anymore, at least for the time being, since I don't want to deal with this level of uncertainty.


True they don't have to, but I'd think they would want to blow their trumpet about restoring service.

As to your 2nd point -- that's why I asked if there was a reliable source.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> True they don't have to, but I'd think they would want to blow their trumpet about restoring service.
> 
> As to your 2nd point -- that's why I asked if there was a reliable source.


Is there any, including Amtrak's own PR department? Cynical? Moi?


----------



## lordsigma

joelkfla said:


> Is this from a reliable source?



It’s running and was never canceled south of Jacksonville for today’s departure. Sadly it appears to be a splendid first day. 91 is delayed departing NYP due to mechanical difficulties.


----------



## lordsigma

jis said:


> That is also why I don't travel by Amtrak LD service anymore, at least for the time being, since I don't want to deal with this level of uncertainty.



Sadly even I who won’t fly won’t book at the moment unless I am confirmed to be in the base sleeper.


----------



## joelkfla

lordsigma said:


> It’s running and was never canceled south of Jacksonville for today’s departure. Sadly it appears to be a splendid first day. 91 is delayed departing NYP due to mechanical difficulties.


So I assume today's 91 is still the 4-sleeper version. I'm eagerly waiting for the first 2-sleeper 91 & 97 to pass Ashland tomorrow, so I can see whether I'll be in VL I's or VL II's on my trip next week.


----------



## jis




----------



## Bob Dylan

Floridians and Snow Birds rejoice!


----------



## AmtrakWPK

Resumption of service on Sunrail will be next Monday (they don't run on weekends anyway), and Amtrak trains will resume through the Orlando corridor, according to tonight's evening news (Fri 10/14) in Orlando. Track repairs were announced as complete.


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakWPK said:


> Resumption of service on Sunrail will be next Monday (they don't run on weekends anyway), and Amtrak trains will resume through the Orlando corridor, according to tonight's evening news (Fri 10/14) in Orlando. Track repairs were announced as complete.


SunRail finally posted it on their website:


----------



## lordsigma

Amtrak’s Silver Meteor returns with reduced capacity as Miami service resumes - Trains


MIAMI — With track damage caused by Hurricane Ian flooding in the Kissimmee, Fla., area repaired by CSX maintenance forces, Amtrak is restoring service beyond Jacksonville, Fla., to two New York-Florida trains this weekend. However, the addition of the second “Silver Service” train will result...




www.trains.com





Trains magazine on this. Unfortunately as they sometimes do they exaggerated the facts in the belly aching part of the article. Obviously the situation of Amtrak sleeper capacity certainly warrants some commentary/critical analysis but I think when publishing opinion in such a public forum one should check facts and avoid exaggeration in order to make a point. Trains made this comment: However, the addition of the second “Silver Service” train will result in a net loss of sleeping-car capacity. That’s not really an accurate take of the situation. The Silver Star already reduced to four sleepers weeks ago. The addition of the second train is not changing sleeper capacity. Don’t get my wrong they ought to bring back the third sleeper but Trains ought to do a better job fact checking their articles stick to the facts and avoid exaggerating situations. Perhaps they were unaware of the reduction to 4 sleepers on the Star, but They should have been able to find that out pretty easily.


----------



## joelkfla

lordsigma said:


> Amtrak’s Silver Meteor returns with reduced capacity as Miami service resumes - Trains
> 
> 
> MIAMI — With track damage caused by Hurricane Ian flooding in the Kissimmee, Fla., area repaired by CSX maintenance forces, Amtrak is restoring service beyond Jacksonville, Fla., to two New York-Florida trains this weekend. However, the addition of the second “Silver Service” train will result...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trains.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trains magazine on this. Unfortunately as they sometimes do they exaggerated the facts in the belly aching part of the article. Obviously the situation of Amtrak sleeper capacity certainly warrants some commentary/critical analysis but I think when publishing opinion in such a public forum one should check facts and avoid exaggeration in order to make a point. Trains made this comment: However, the addition of the second “Silver Service” train will result in a net loss of sleeping-car capacity. That’s not really an accurate take of the situation. The Silver Star already reduced to four sleepers weeks ago. The addition of the second train is not changing sleeper capacity. Don’t get my wrong they ought to bring back the third sleeper but Trains ought to do a better job fact checking their articles stick to the facts and avoid exaggerating situations. Perhaps they were unaware of the reduction to 4 sleepers on the Star, but They should have been able to find that out pretty easily.


He also got his dates wrong. First, he says the Meteor "returns today", which would be 10/14. Later, he says it will resume from NYP on 10/16, and from MIA on 10/17. Wrong in both cases, if we're to believe Amtrak's notice which says it will depart NYP on 10/15 and MIA on 10/16.


----------



## joelkfla

So 91(14) came thru Ashland with

4 engines,
2 baggage cars,
5 coaches,
1 Cafe,
1 Diner, and
4 sleepers.
I suppose those will all be divvied up between 92 & 98 on 10/16.

But I do hope that they have an extra Cafe & Diner in MIA, and that they're not planning to serve coach and sleeper passengers from a single Cafe on 1 train, and a single Diner on the other.


----------



## jis

They have plenty of Cafes and Diners sitting in Hialeah.


----------



## lordsigma

I’m sure Ashland cam will have a turnout this evening! I wouldn’t be surprised if I tune in from aboard 52. Too bad this couldn’t all have occurred just one day earlier and I’d have been all set with my original plans.  Though I guess the silver lining is the traditional dining car meal I’ll have for dinner instead of flex and getting an unplanned chance to go to my favorite restaurant in Sanford for lunch.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Last Super Star - 91(14)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

First not-so-super Star 91(15)


----------



## lordsigma

It’s been a while since we’ve seen this!


----------



## joelkfla

92(15) consist at Plant City:

2 engines
VL I sleeper (DH)
Café (DH)
3 coaches
Café
Diner
VL I sleeper (disguised as a VL II)
VL II sleeper
Baggage
So combined with @AmtrakBlue's post, it looks like 9110/9210 will be the VL I, and 9111/9211 will be the VL II.


----------



## chrsjrcj

I hope it’s the opposite for 98. Oh well…


----------



## joelkfla

97 (15) consist at Ashland:

2 engines
FRA car
2 baggage cars
3 coaches
Cafe
Diner
VL I sleeper
VL II sleeper
Baggage
So at least for today, both 91 & 97 had sleeper 10 as the VL I, and sleeper 11 as the VL II. They also both had 3 coaches, although there's no telling from outside whether one of those was deadheading.


----------



## pennyk

Currently the Silver Meteor and Silver Star are running separately (and no longer are combined), which is great news for many of us. Silver Meteor 98 departed Miami 5 minutes late this morning (10/16).

Because this thread is no longer relevant (Silvers no longer combined), it has been locked.


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: You can continue the discussion of Atlantic Coast Service (including Silver Star and Meteor) in the new consolidated thread:






Atlantic Coast Service discussions


MODERATOR'S NOTE: There have been multiple threads scattered all over where discussion of Silver Service and Palmetto and even the Atlantic Coast portion of the Carolinian have appeared. We are creating this thread to try to consolidate all that going forward in this single thread. You can also...




www.amtraktrains.com





Thank you for your understanding, cooperation and participation...


----------

